# Any May intros?



## littlepoppy86

Hello 

Just wanted to get to speak to people going through intros in may..

We have panel end of April & have been told 5 days long distance intros and 5 days at our home...

Excited doesn't cover it! Still feeling anxious like someone's going to pull the carpet from under my happy feet!

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hi we have may intros panel is Tuesday but we have five weeks between panel and intros for various reasons so start intros 9 th may what about you? We're also long distance 8 days there and three here I think x x


----------



## tigerbabe

Hi we are May intros too 19th may so excited only one week  of intros as little baby eek is it May yet ?!  x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Good to meet you all  

We're linked to a gorgeous little baby boy  

We've everything done but need to buy powder milk, nappies etc but thus it! We literally have so many clothes it's unreal!

When's everyone leaving work? I'm last week April to give me some time to make baby food, tidy & rest lol! X


----------



## tigerbabe

Hi littlepoppy 
We have got the nursery ready just need to get the basics which will find out more from FC next week can't wait to start getting clothes !  last day at work for me is 9th may x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I can't leave work till 14 days before the girls come and live with us - not 14 days before introductions but 14 days before they move in.  The joys of working for the council yeah the people who place children for adoption actually have the worst leave policy I've come across   . So I don't finish till 6 th may but it's a bank holiday weekend so at least I get the Monday.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

We are all sorted too. Bedroom is done, dvd filmed that was akward, photos taken and in albums we just need to record our voices now. Our children's sw told us not to tell anyone apart from our parents and siblings.  So non of our friends or wider family know.  What are others doing about telling people? X


----------



## littlepoppy86

DIY I've read about SW sayin to keep it hush, i wonder why? I've literally told everyone :-/ 

Buying last few bits next weekend, an can't forget a mattress protector!! Might get the pushchair finally out it's box  

DIY that's an awful policy!! I'm taking 5 weeks annual leave prior to adoption leave kicking in...

So exciting  

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I know don't work with children if you want  to adopt one   . We'll tell our nephews at the weekend so that will pretty much take care of telling the whole neighborhood. I have the easter holidays for two weeks so I'm getting sorted then luckily x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Yay to having the holidays for final prep  

I just can't believe after wanting to have a family for so long were only weeks away!

Feeling anxious about the first moment seeing him, I think we put so much pressure on wanting love at first sight!

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Don't put pressure on in that way.  I think the love at first sight is very over exaggerated.  I know many amazing mums who have quietly confided they came to love their children rather than immediately.  And they have the advantage of pregnancy.  All the great lives in my world have been built and I think that's good.  

My big worry is that my oldest will totally reject the idea of a new family in particular a new mummy.  It's so scary this build up ekkkkk. Trying to stay relaxed but failing most of the time x x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

I think that give us only just a few weeks once we understand routine and get to all know each other it will seem like they were always there!!

Eeeeeeeee!!!

Have you anything else to do? We're just waiting for panel, all paperwork completed & vists done...part of me wishes we had a few more meetings for it to seem real but just 3 weeks till panel!

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

We just need to record our voices on the talking albums.  Other than that done I think.  Just constantly convinced something will go wrong.  I'm a real worrier   dh is cool as a cucumber so we balance out.  We haven't got many clothes and toys but we have been told they'll come with a lot so we thought we'd wait and see.  It's easy enough to get things online is my logic.  

Also got to tell people. What's been your experience with presents.  Have you been given a lot?  I don't mean that in a cheeky or rude way just wondering what people will do when they know x z


----------



## littlepoppy86

DIY I don't know if this is just me but so far no presents...we have an amazing support network too...

We've brought the majority but have done an amazon gift list just incase anyone does ask..things range in price from £1.90 nappy sacks to £40 baby monitor but lots in the middle an low price range. So the last few things if we don't get them off the list I can go out & grab after panel & intros...

I feel the same, I'm always waiting for  phone call to say it's going o be delayed...might call my social worker later to check haha

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thanks for sharing. Maybe people are waiting till after panel.  I'm not one for present grabbing but we've bought lots for everyone's around us children but really unsure on etiquette so was wondering what  others have found.  

Panels tomorrow for us.  Feel well stressed today.  X x


----------



## Loopylou29

My advice for gifts from others is try not to think about it.

We've adopted twice and had very mixed reactions from people. I've mentioned on other threads that my dh family have shown little interest in seeing our los. With the gifts it annoys me that we are expected to buy for dh extended family but the same never happened in reverse. A family member on dh side is due to give birth and if we don't buy anything I know something would be said but its ok for them to ignore our los  .

It's their loss and this is an exciting life changing time. If you receive gifts then great but if you don't then try not to let it cloud this time.

Intros are magical but scary, never mind emotionally and physically draining but my los are amazing and the people that matter are in their lives.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thanks Loopy I won't sod the world I say, but I'm afraid I'm not as diplomatic as you I think I'd stop buying in return - not to be spiteful but I'd just think I'll save that money to buy for mine. 

We're away for intros so dreading that a bit as I'm a real own bed kind of a gal but it'll be worth it in the end. x xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I'm starting to panic a bit ladies (sorry I'm so me me me on this thread) our SW has been taken in hospital and can't come tomorrow. They've offered to send someone else with us but we've said we'll go on our own - someone else wouldn't be the same. Super nervous! Poor SW has rung to say sorry from hospital. 

I'm okay about going on our own its not that that's worrying me I'm just worried this is the start of a snow ball of disasters like trains not getting us to panel on time and us missing it or something. Ahhhhhhhhh breath!


----------



## Loopylou29

I know what you mean and if it was my family we wouldn't buy but dh is soft although we will only buy for babies arrival and that will be it. No birthdays etc.

Your intros will go quickly and its that draining the sleep will catch up on you! We've done talks on prep groups and we always stress just how draining intros are.


----------



## littlepoppy86

Oh my goodness DIY! Tomorrow! 

How do you feel about your social worker not being there? At the end of the day they have your full par so any questions thy could have already aske them! 

Have you needed to do anything to prepare? X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I wish she was but I feel okay just a bit scared but I think I'd feel like that anyway. Our SW is pretty protective and stands up for us so I feel a bit like a child without their security blanket but I will be alright. 

I have had to prepare talking photo albums, a DVD of me and DH and the house, also A4 laminated photos of me and DH. I have also got them a teddy each which pop up in every room on the DVD and I have done them a little Easter basket each with little presents in. Other than that it was just the matching report which had to be in to panel a couple of weeks ago. 

xxx


----------



## babybiggles73

We have mp on the 20th may and intros to begin end of may  good luck everyone x x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hey biggles  yay to intros in May! April tomorrow then were nearly there! X


----------



## babybiggles73

Not long now littlepoppy..... has anyone started to count down the days or is it just me?


----------



## littlepoppy86

Oh yes I'm counting...I have three important countdowns lol...

Days till matching panel
Days till finish work
Days till intros

I think once I get into next week will really feel the countdown...need to do talking tomy book & laminated photos too!

DIY best of luck for today Hun, what tome you in? X


----------



## tigerbabe

This is exciting I'm counting down too got 1 more day tomorrow then meet foster Carer and everything I'm sure will become more real last Sunday DH and I went shopping and couldn't resist buying two little outfits DH is quite reserved saying we shouldn't get lots of stuff like clothes yet as it's not 100% we will get little pink it's so nervewracking but hoping this is yet we will get this and do matching panel and then intros will fly by


----------



## littlepoppy86

Tiger we have the biggest wardrobe for little blue! Really hope nothing falls through now :-/

DIY how was panel? X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

We got a yes at mp. Didn't get home till eleven at night shattered but happy x x


----------



## babybiggles73

Congratulations x x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Ahhhh DIY amazing news  congrats x


----------



## Petite One

DIY Diva that is fantastic news. You must be exhausted but thrilled at the same time. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## tigerbabe

Congrats DIY great news how was the panel ? Was it vey different to approval panel ?


----------



## Sq9

Congratulations diy - amazing news


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thanks ladies panel was quite similar in terms of people sat round etc. We all went in together and they asked  questions more were for SW's than us. We were asked about why  these children,  my adoption leave package and if and when we'd consider nursery.  

SW's were asked about prep for transition,  birth parents and contact.  We're glad it's official but shattered looking forward to the weekend x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Awww DIY so good  

An now just the wait for intros!! Bring on may!

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I know I wish April would just disappear x x


----------



## Zargus

Congrats DIY, amazing news.  I too just want April to disappear because DH and I have MP on 23rd!  

We met with our SW today and I sent back the APR with our contribution and ASP but LOs SW emailed to say it's great, heartfelt etc etc and she feels we are the right parents for our LO but she has suggested adding some more text (I have written loads but LO is older and has quite a difficult life story).  Nothing that she has asked we can't comment on but I am now away with my work and not back until Saturday night so cant do anything until Sunday.  I'm worried they are going to suggest pushing panel back a few weeks   This isn't really a major problem of course, I have just got it in my head I will be leaving work at the end of this month and of course we are both so very excited to be at the finish line (almost!).  I just can't bear another month's wait...

Our introductions are going to be longer than 2 weeks and they aren't going to decide on how to do intros until after panel.  Our LO is 4 and they have suggested intros are done over a longer time with breaks in between.  Obviously we will do what is best for LO but it is frustrating as I can't go on adoption leave until 14 days before LO comes to live with us which means I will have to use holidays for intros which I was hoping to use at the end of my adoption leave.

It is what it is though and in the meantime we have to do our video so that will take my mind off the wait.  I am not really sure how to do this.  Is it best to just do several small videos and splice them all together or is there a better way to do it?  I do feel a bit awkward about the video, but it does mean that I have an excuse to finish LOs bedroom.  DH wanted to wait until we'd been approved before 'kitting it out' fully but now we have agreed we can crack on!  

And yes, I am counting down the days - 20 for me and I'll know!!!!!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hey vetty!

We've just handed our apr in too  it's so hard to know if you write too much or too less!!

I hope you can still have panel on the 23rd!! 

Come on April!! Fly by x


----------



## tigerbabe

Hey all I might be silly in asking this but what's apr? Am I missing something out important we are awaiting medical which has now been brought forward and then mp may time


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hey tiger,

The APR is about why you're right for the child...it needs to be sent in 3 weeks prior to panel...we only got ours last week x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Vetty we had to  do a dvd it was so awkward we're not naturals for the camera at all.  We just said hi introduced the dog and then walked round the house introducing each room. X


----------



## Zargus

APR is Adoption Placement Report.  

Littlepoppy - we wrote loads but have been asked to add more, I think because our LOs story is quite complex and what I expected to be asked at panel, they are asking us to put into the report.  I know what you mean about not knowing quite how much to write, but personally I don't think you can write too much, well unless you start waffling on and on of course! The panel advisor has seen a draft and asked for us to include more, about his specific story.

DIY - that's what I was going to do.  We are not naturals in front of camera either, in fact I even usually try to duck out of photographs but I'm going to have to 'grow a pair' and get on with it lol.  I think I might have to write a script though, I'm bound to get all tongue tied and emotional!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I think planning what to say is a good idea.  We agreed it before we also had their teddies in each room so they can play spot the teddy while watching - obviously teddy isn't well hidden at all lol   . We put toys on the floor in the front room and toys in the bath etc so it look like  a child friendly house . Also adding music to the background when burning to dvd makes it hold together better and appear much less awkward.  Don't ask me how it's done a family member did it for us x x x x


----------



## mummy2blossom

Hi everyone, just wanted to join you ladies here (have been waiting for various confirmation before posting)

First of all many congratulations to you diva, the count down begins  

Hubby and I are being matched with the most gorgeous little blossom  

We have matching panel on 22nd April, introduction meeting on 30th and then get to see her after this meeting  

We've just been out and bought the beginnings of her wardrobe & have started telling friends.  All feeling very surreal & after struggling with anxiety/worries of things ending (think this stems from vast amounts of IVF etc) we are getting our heads round being mummy and daddy!

Just 26 days until we meet our precious bundle and soooo much to do!  Am about to write my notice letter to work  

Looking forward to keeping up with your journeys & sharing ours


----------



## littlepoppy86

Trinaj welcome!!

There are a few of us with panel that week myself included!!

It does seen surreal doesnt it? We went an brought powder milk an nappies etc an just the thought that this might not happen is unimaginable now! 

The days seem to go slow but after next week it's under 2weeks to panel! 

X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Very surreal!

Wow that's seems such a short amount of time! - will drag I'm sure lol

We are getting furniture this weekend, ordered pram last night. Haven't got anything like milk & nappies yet as foster carer has said she might be moving blossom onto next stage so will get these nearer the time. Spending today writing lists of things to do/get/ask! (I love a list!). Am feeling rather nervous about giving my letter in at work as it's such a short notice period - work have been amazing support for years so  probably shouldn't worry. I've requested to leave the Fri before intros (which beg on following wed). Hope to have the Mon & Tues as unpaid then leave has to start on intro day - does anyone know if this is right? I work for a private nursery so am 1st person to adopt & so there is no policy. 

So so excited & happy right now


----------



## littlepoppy86

I guess it's really hard when your the first to use a leave policy...

Our notice is 28days WITH a matching cert, so I need to book about 3weeks annual leave an then start adoption leave!

X


----------



## littlepoppy86

How's everyone getting on? We're deciding what photos and voices to add to talkin tomy book an panel in 2 weeks eeeeeeeeeecl x


----------



## mummy2blossom

We've been on major spending spree! Been the best shopping ever!

Hoping to decide on photos/DVD & what we plan to do for each, as blossom is still very young we've been told to just sing songs, read a book and do something funny for the DVD no need to show all of the house.  Going to be very cringy though!

I've just given my notice for leave and it was a very positive meeting, boss is checking my annual leave allowance as I could be entitled to leave earlier than planned 

When's ur panel littlepoppy?  Think ours are close??


----------



## littlepoppy86

Trinaj would be amazing if you can leave earlier  ours is 23rd April!

X


----------



## mummy2blossom

I'm keeping my fingers crossed but not getting my hopes up! 

Have you got everything now?  Or are more shopping trips needed


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

We're pretty sorted just in limbo waiting four and a bit weeks for intros. Shopping is mostly done need nappies and that kind of thing but big stuff is all in place.  Xx


----------



## littlepoppy86

We've literally got everything...few bits were waiting incase family want to purchase like steriliser, baby monitor etc  

2 weeks till panel! 

X


----------



## Zargus

Had very full on day with various meetings on Monday, but at the end of it all we put our introductions planning meeting in diary and we will get to meet LO later the same afternoon.  D-day is Friday 2nd May which is 23 (very long) days away!!!  

APR is done, all preparation/info meetings have now finished, matching panel is 2 weeks away and all I can now do is wait… And DH has officially said we can go shopping for bits and pieces for LO 



Can someone enlighten me on notice letters.  I assume this is notice to go on adoption leave?  Do you have to write one?  I’m aware that I’ll get a matching certificate that I will give my company but they seem ok with me just telling them when I plan to go, and they know the notice period will be short.  I’m the first person at my company to adopt and they don’t have any guidelines/policies in place.


----------



## littlepoppy86

Vetty Monday sounds like a good day 

I've booked from a week before intros-June as annual leave so my full 5 week entitlement...I've completed the leave form (28 days notice WITH a matching cert) an said ill provide as soon as received! 

It's getting close isn't it!! X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

It depends on your work Vetty.  My HR link has a sister who is a fc so gets how stuff is always subject to change etc. I just told her verbally then told her it had changed.  Then gave her the matching certificate when I had it. If your work are happy I'd just double check if there's any paperwork they need you to fill in then not worry and get shopping x x x


----------



## Becky29forever

Hi all,

Congratulations DIY.... Counting down ... 

We've been linked & have a MP in mid May, so I'm right with those of you wishing April away!! Our MP, intro planning and intros could be all on the same day... Waiting for confirmation that that plan is ok due to circumstances.  

Totally get the "surreal" comments, exactly how it feels for us. I think it's almost harder to get our heads around because of all the history that had brought us to this point. Feeling so very excited but terrified all at the same time!  

We have our room ready, clothes, some toys, a pushchair, highchair etc no car seat yet but hopefully will get that the weekend. We started off fairly reserved but as time has ticked on, we've just got more! 

In terms of gifts, one friend (who hasn't much) has given us loads of their old clothes etc which we've gratefully received. We've had some new clothes from mum in law, pushchair from my mum, brother in law & wife (who adopted) have given us a lovely basket of baby smellies, toys, clothes, books, really thoughtful & lovely. Nothing from my brother, or my closest friends yet but still early days for us. I have found colleagues to be very generous with things they have stashed in the loft... 

I'm genuinely astonished at how there's no etiquette for congratulations cards or gifts etc. I bought a fab handmade card for our new niece from ebay. Very disappointed in regular card shops!! Can't believe that there are those people who cannot appreciate how very important it is for us to reach this point & to have it acknowledged!

Anyway sorry for the waffle, great to be on here with you all!! 

Lots of love x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Welcome Becky!! Yes they need more cards etc!! It's crazy they don't :-( 

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

What I've done in the past is edit cards on moonpig because you can alter any / all of the text. Also they stock a number that aren't pregnancy or birth related.  But I agree that we definitely deserve our own card range x x


----------



## mummy2blossom

My friend gave us an approval panel good luck card and think the web address on the back was http://foreverfamily.netfirms.com/Adoption_Cards.htm

Not sure if this link will work but there are few different cards, all adoption related


----------



## littlepoppy86

Trinaj thats so sweet you got an approval panel card...

I honestly dont think family/friends get how complecated/anxious/emotional this process is...An all we want is to be treated like other parents..

We havent recieved one gift for Baby Poppy yet...We're under 2 weeks till panel an i just thought we might have had a few bits, i mean i'm not wanting to sound horrible I'm really not, but i thought relatives espesh would have got a few little bits...My pregnant friends have their family asking to purchase pushchairs an large items for them but i've been left behind :-( by the time hes here we won't even need anything! x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hugs poppy it's really hard when people don't get our journey perhaps they are all being a bit cautious and waiting till after panel.  

One of our nephews who is nine has spent his left over Xmas money on a gorgeous toy for our girls which is so kind and sweet.  If all adults were as selfless everyone would be happy. Unfortunately I think  many adults are so swept up in themselves they don't stop to think about others.  

When another lovely lady on here  was upset by something similar ( not that this makes it okay. ) I think that when people  treat you differently to other expectant parents always remember its about them not you.  They fuss over pg people to get the same in return for themselves not because they care.  Sadly they aren't planning to adopt so don't offer the same to us.  However it is not a negative or criticism of you or your beautiful lo it's a statement of how self absorbed they are.  Hugs if you're really upset I would gently challenge people on it. Raise it from the angle of feeling upset they aren't making the effort they've made with others.  Or the most effective way is to confide in a friend about another friend who you are hurt by because you did x y z for them and they haven't given you the same support as an expectant mummy.  It makes a point without pointing fingers.  X x x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Just been told I'm not allowed to use my annual leave AFTER placement...My plan was 5weeks annual leave an adoption leave starting after so i get more money in the first few months...I can only take this at the end which makes us a few K lighter..

Anyone else like ths? x

DIY so true! its a good job these forums are around for support!! xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Not sure as I don't have an annual leave allowance and don't accrue it etc. However it is standard in a lot of policies that you can't start adoption leave later than the day a child moves in similar to not being able to start maternity leave later than the day a child is born.  I'd ask to read the policy in full if you are concerned x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Does your employer have a cash in policy for annual leave you could use?  X x


----------



## mummy2blossom

Hi littlepoppy,
I'm the same I've got about 4 weeks annual leave & can either use it b4 my AL or at the end. I've planned on saving it so I can either use it up at the end to ease me back into work & spend more time with blossom or my hope is to use it as my resignation (hopefully!)


----------



## littlepoppy86

Trinaj I have 5 weeks which i too wanted to use at beg or end...I chose the beg so i could save some of it to distribute throughout the hard £0 pay months..

But i definately am not allowed to take it at the beg, I have to leave work on the date of placement an no later! Or 14days earlier...Grrr :-(

x


----------



## mummy2blossom

That's not fair, sorry to hear ur work are being mean


----------



## Loopylou29

Adoption leave has to begin at the latest on the day of placement or within 14 days prior to this. This is a statutory policy not an employer policy. Its to do with the payment of sap from the tax office. Even if you receive full pay your employer will claim the sap to offset your wages. The tax office need the day of placement and the day you started adoption leave so there is no way round it.

However most employers allow people to use annual leave at the beginning to cover intros etc. For both my periods of adoption leave I have taken annual leave and started adoption leave on the day of placement.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

What she said!!   I took annual leave for all of intros but had to start my adoption leave on placement day at very latest. I carried my remaining annual leave over into new year which is only allowed if you are on maternity/adoption/special leave. Sorry it's only come to light now though, if they knew your plan they should have informed you of this straight away


----------



## Thyme17

Hello ladies,

Can I join the merry band for May intros? I haven't posted in awhile while the process slowly inched along but...finally...just this week we confirmed MP on the 23 rd April and meet our LO on the 6th May. 

It has been such a long long journey but Little Thyme looks just wonderful. I'm so very excited and looking forward to meeting her. Isn't it just wonderful to finally be able to shop for the LO? We ordered cot and buggy last weekend, such a happy feeling!

I also gave in notice of leave to work today. Just reading the posts about notice - what is the definition of placement day? Is it the first day after intros? I assume so but thought best to check !

Here's to May!!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

It's the day intros have ended and you have them home for good. So the day they sleep at yours forever more   . By my works definition my matching certificate had it on. Congratulations on little thyme great news x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hello thyme!  welcome an yay for matching panel in 2weeks!

Thanks for feedback ladies on work...I wish it was on their policy an I knew!!

X


----------



## Thyme17

Thanks DIYDiva and Poppy!

We received the official invite to MP in the post today. Still finding this slightly surreal and not sure when it is going to feel truly real!

Hopefully at intros!


----------



## mummy2blossom

We got our letter today too 
Spent the day playing with the pram & car seat still can't believe we actually have a reason to own all this stuff, it's fantastic!

Receiving the letter makes it feel that little bit more real but still feels like a dream!


----------



## littlepoppy86

I think my panels the same week as yours, I hope our letter comes!!

Tomorrow panel will be next week OMG! 

X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Wow!  I hadn't thought of that lol. I've got a count down timer on the fridge for when blossom comes home & it's 26 days! (Possibly earlier as she's so young but that's to b confirmed!) 

When do your intros start?


----------



## littlepoppy86

Scheduled in for exactly 10days after panel but they are looking at changing due to age same as you...would be good to know ASAP for work!! X


----------



## mummy2blossom

That's all going to go so quickly!  Today has been mammoth DIY day and sort out of blossoms things - need more toys! Lol

Off to build a bear tomorrow to do her bear we will give her for intros. 

Have you started to plan your intro things?


----------



## littlepoppy86

Carseat dilemma!!

Fell in love with the idea of the 360swival ones! 

What's everyone got? X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

We have everything for them at mp. We had teddies,  easter baskets full of little presents, talking and soft photo albums,  a4 laminated photos and a dvd of us and the house.  Because our oldest is older their prep is being staggered and much more significant than a baby.  They were told about us a  fortnight ago,  given the photo books last week,  then easter baskets this week I think and finally dvd the week after.  Then intros a week and a half after that.  

Oh they got the teddies with the photo books.  I bought the teddies and slept with them as soon as we were linked.  So they smelt of us and our house to help make us familiar when we meet.  X x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

We got a reccaro young sport and a reccaro mono nova. I was very tempted by the axis but we live rurally and use the car a lot.  I didn't think the axis was very padded on the seat for longer journeys.  We picked based on comfort of the seat.  There's no right or wrong in my view but do check that what you pick fits in your car.  I had no idea that not all seats fit in all cars.  Luckily ours were okay but a friend had to buy a second one because of that x


----------



## littlepoppy86

DIY wow sounds like you've done loads for your darling ladies  it is very interesting how they do older intros, that c4 docentaty covers n that next week!

Yes I'm having this dilemma because we brought a new one in jan that doesn't fit in our new car grrrr

Trin how was the bears? X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Poppy there's no rules.  A friend off prep has adopted a child the same age as my eldest and did her intros and child's prep the same time scales as a baby. Me and my children's placing authority felt a longer build up to intros would be better for a child who is aware of What's happening.  As with everything there's no hard rule.  Actual intros are planned at eleven days so fairly standard length.  

Sorry about the car seat what a nightmare x z


----------



## littlepoppy86

DIY are you in a hotel for intros or commuting? 

X


----------



## GERTIE179

I thoroughly recommend the Axis if you have back problems or a chubby lil one. It's awesome and my friend went and bought it after seeing ours. Lil man slept in it quite a lot from intros on and we found it very comfy for him. He's quite little for his size so I think it'll take him upto around 4.5yr but I'm not sure if I would recommend for a 2.5yr plus child who's average or more as I'm not sure you would get as much use out of it.

Hope you guys are getting plenty of rest and sleep and stocking up on multi vits as that's the thing SWs don't always advise how illness can keep knocking you in the early days.

Exciting times - it so takes me back x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

We're in a cottage for intros. We currently live about 5 hours drive from fc our girls are with so not commutable - not looking forward to being away from home.  We're real home birds but it'll be worth it   x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Definitely Gertie, can't beat the axis if you have any back issues. I was very torn x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hi Gertie! Yes multi vits! Must stock up  

Poppy seedling is under 1 so ideally would like to keep rear facing as long as poss, that axis looks fab! X

DIY were in a travel lodge :-/ not going to enjoy that! Its 4 nights an like you said it's worth it  I'm packing a toastie maker ;/)


----------



## littlepoppy86

For those with panel from 20th onwards.....

It's next week!!!! I think there's 3 of us is that right?

X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Yep you're right poppy, we are at panel a week tomorrow! Eek!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Eeeeck indeedy  We have our social worker over this week for question prep! 

x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ekkkkk exciting we were only really asked why these children and about work. Most questions were to the sws about preparation,  intros and other practicalities.  You'll both be fantastic x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Thanks DIY! I just want matching panel over an done with, I keep having panicky moments that they won't like us an it will all be over so quickly! 

I know that everyone there wants you approved so it's just a formality, scary though! You have so many feelings for these children before you even meet them!! 

I just want our boyo home! x


----------



## mummy2blossom

I keep freaking out too! Our sw has told us it's a straight forward match but doesn't stop me worrying!

We are meeting sw half hour b4 panel to run through questions etc & Easter weekend is planned to do photos & DVD! (All I can say is poor FC having to have us on her TV singing!).


----------



## littlepoppy86

Trinaj ours is too apparently straight forward :-S i just worry they've forgot something or a piece of vital information has been missed! I'm sure it's all fine but its worrying still...

We ordered our photos today, ready to go in the talking Tomy book when they arrive! When are your intros after panel? Ours are 10days, hoping for them earlier but I doubt they'll move them really x


----------



## Zargus

Seems like lots of us with MP next week.  I just can't believe it is NEXT WEEK.  After the struggle of the past few years, it really does feel like I need to pinch myself.

Spent the weekend on a massive shopping spree and have put the finishing touches on LO's room, although still have one or two bits I didn't get chance to get over the weekend.  I was like a kid at Christmas.  Just hope LO likes it.

DIY we are adopting an older boy and have been told that intros will be taken slowly.  We are going to be introduced as friends of the fc so this has thrown my ideas for our video/photobook out a bit as I don't think I can now personalise it quite as much but I need to speak to LOs SW to check exactly how we should do this.

I have a work related Q.  Anyone have any insight on whether changes to work status this close to MP could create a major issue?  I was planning to return to work part time after 9 months off, (7 months adoption leave, 4 weeks holiday and then some unpaid leave), but my job can only be done full time and although they have said they will find me something that I can do part time, my company have offered me redundancy which is effectively worth more over the next 9 months than adoption pay and I am considering taking it.  I just don’t know how the SWs will react to a major change in finances (I am the main earner) at this late stage.  Anyone got any views/experience?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I think decide what you want to do Vetty and then put it to sws explaining why you have chosen the option you have.  They surely will see this hasn't been suggested by you. You have been presented with a number of choices and picked the best thing for you and lo. Also do some sums to show sws whatever you choose is affordable.  My thoughts are with you tough choices hun. 

I am currently making a wall chart for my eldest mapping the month of May so she can see when she'll meet us, how intros will be, when she'll mive snd say bye to foster carers. I suggested it thought it would help her to have a visual aid. 

Vetty what's the logic behind introducing you as fc friend? I've never come across that before.  I might be missing something but is it not a bit confusing to be fc friend one day and Mummy the next? It will make all your prep work very difficult to what are you supposed to say? Our oldest is 3 and a half we've been introduced as mummy and daddy from the start that's the only reason I'm asking. However if the reasons are too personal to post please ignore me. Bet you loved the shopping x x xc


----------



## littlepoppy86

Vetty if made redundant are you financially better to stay in employment for leave then take voluntary redundancy when you return? X


----------



## littlepoppy86

Bit concerned we haven't had a panel letter or time?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Phone your sw and get them to ask for you. Letters are often last minute but they'll know what time you are booked in for don't worry x x


----------



## HoneyCupcakes

Hi ladies,

This is the first time I have posted onto this section of the forum, but I'm so excited.
Just a quickie to introduce myself.
Had our last tx that ended in early Dec, I wont bore you all with the nitty gritty as you can probably guess it didn't end well (as you can see from my sig)
Anyway we are so happy to move on from tx and are back to our old selves after 4 years of operations, tx and many tears. Its so refreshing to finally feel happy with our decision to move on and focus on the exciting route of getting our family through adoption.
Maybe I'm jumping the gun, but at the moment I'm so excited for making that phone call today. The lady was lovely and very sweet, and now I'm at the very beginning of it all and not entirely sure what happens, but I have to wait for my information pack then someone will call me in a few days. Wow that feels good.
It feels abit like the beginning of tx, I have no idea of what really happens but its all smiles today, and I hope I will continue to smile.
Looking forward to getting to know you all and to see what the future holds.
xxxx


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hi honeycakes! 

We're all very close to meeting our forever family so you have a very exciting few months ahead of you 

DIY thank you I'm just panicking now! I'd hate for it to be delayed! I'm. Waiting for a call back x


----------



## HoneyCupcakes

Cheers littlepoppy86,
You are so right, just had to let someone know I'd made the call or I'd burst  
Good luck everyone and hope things move quickly for you all.
x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Amazing  keep us updated with your journey an hope you find the process ok xx


----------



## mummy2blossom

This time next week we will know if we have been approved as blossoms mummy & daddy eeeeek!!

We have our intro planning meeting booked for 30th then meet blossom the same afternoon, intros will b from then for between 7-10 days. We were told today that intro planning meeting might be held on same day as panel dependent on everyone's diaries! 
Bit of a dilemma tho as my rabbit will probably need her routine op right in middle of intros!!   so am hopping my mum can come to the rescue & do the vet run!
I'm sure I'll find a way, just another worry for me to add to my list lol

Yesterday we made our bear for blossom and had some great photos in build a bear lol. Today we visited the place her bf are from and took photos to go in her memory book we're making. 

How's everyone doing? Hope you're making most of some peace & quiet in this sunshine!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Trinaj sounds like a good day!

The suns been lovely hey! I've been working frm hme! We all have an exciting week, can't wait to hear everyones news! We're planning meeting 6th & intros same day! 3 weeks!!

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Congratulations on making the leap Cupcakes.  There are a number of ladies who are all just starting out on a thread somewhere I think. 


Ekkkkk poppy and t hardly any time to go x  x


----------



## Zargus

I’ve written this once already but my computer froze when I posted and I lost it 

Littlepoppy – I won't be able to take the redundancy after adoption leave since my company are paying me more than the SAP and I have to stay at my company for 6 months after returning to work or I have to return my adoption pay – or a proportion depending on how long I go back for. 

DIY – I don’t really know the logic behind introducing us as friends, I had the same thought, but the SWs say it won't be a problem and LO will be calling us mummy and daddy before we know it, but I am uneasy about it.  I think it is down to timing though and holidays.  We can't have the introductions planning meeting the same day as panel and I think some SWs are on holiday.  On the plus side, we won't have to worry about SWs being around when we first meet LO 

I like the wall chart idea.  Might do something like that.


----------



## littlepoppy86

Vetty makes sense then for the redundancy, that doesn't sound good having to pay it back :-( 

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Vetty is your sw good at raising things? What's your SW's view?  I only ask because I think  it's important that you feel comfortable  things are fully explained. My sw is always happy to raise things I'm unsure about and say it's her view rather than mine if that makes sense.  But it's up to you as I know it's easier said than done when you are the one who has to live with it all. 

The wall chart should help I think go for it x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Vetty when do your intros start? 

Is anyone doing anything different preparing for a noisy house or just ridiculously excited?

X


----------



## millie:)

Could I join you please we are at mp 12 may with intros to start one week after however the next time we see sw will be on the 29th April where we will see medical advisor do you think she will discuss making  photo album etc I have bought Tommy talking album but what sort of album did everyone do for a 8 month old will be 9 when we meet. I'm not being funny but although I'm excited I have a horrible worry that the rug is going to be pulled from under my feet, roll on may,  is this normal I'm not going   we just have the last bit of baby proofing to do as bought the wrong baby gate for upstairs had cot delivers yesterday was so exciting


----------



## mummy2blossom

Hi Millie!
Congratulations on being matched!  I completely sympathise with the feeling of having it taken away, think its a feeling carried in from tx & mc's. I just try to focus on positives (which most of the time is difficult & I need Dh to point them out lol). Sw wouldn't waste time/money if they weren't sure, nor would they organise medical meeting etc.  do you know if all the professionals involved have had a matching meeting?  This is where (for us but maybe different in other areas) they discussed when intros will be and what we need to prepare for it. Your sw should attend and then feed back the info to you. Good luck


----------



## millie:)

Don't think there has been a meeting we just had a letter saying mp 12th may with introductions to start one week later nothing else really hoping it will happen then as foster carers are going on holiday the week after so they said when we met them


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Millie I'm exactly the same always worried about something going wrong I think it's inevitable after the long journeys we've had. DH keeps me on the positive path too. He's much more glass half full than me and less of a worrier. Honestly I could find a worry where there are none. 

We will all be fine though positive vibes to all x x x


----------



## Zargus

I’m another one in the “overly cautious” camp.  I’m a bit like that anyway but with all the disappointments of treatments, I am even more so! 

I’ve now spoken with my SW.  She is supportive of me taking the redundancy.  She knows my focus is on LO and she said she will fight my corner at panel if need be.  We just need to show we will be financially ok which we will be and I’ve already got something lined up work-wise that I can do from home around school time so everything is looking good.

Intros are due to start on 2nd May Littlepoppy.  Received confirmation this morning of the time of our panel hearing next Weds.  We’ve got to wait until 4.25pm.  I’ll be a nervous wreck by then!!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Welcome Millie!

I'm so glad there are a few of us!

I got our confirmation time today  yay! 

And i'm also another one on the rug under feet camp!! I'm terrified!!! 

Vetty glad your SW is supportive of you taking the redundancy, what would you do for work when LO older?

x


----------



## Zargus

I've got some work lined up already, fact one little job came up before I was offered the redundancy.  A friend who works for a Dr in Harley Street is looking for someone to type up letters, just a couple of hours a week, but there are other docs who need same work so more might come of it.  I am a firm believer in fate so you can imagine how I looked at the situation


----------



## littlepoppy86

wow vetty thats amazing! Nice one  Yay! 

In that case YES take the redundancy! x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Lady in demand Vetty fab news redundancy it is. Sounds like it's great news for you and lo x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Done a big shop today.  I've decided to buy a pack of nappies each time I go shopping for the next few weeks so we have a stack at home.  Also I bought swimming costumes today.  They're everywhere at the moment but will soon disappear so I decided to stock up.  X x


----------



## littlepoppy86

DIY shopping is so much fun  yay!!!


----------



## Loopylou29

My dh was not impressed when we were waiting for ds2 to come home. I kept buying multi packs of wipes as they were on offer. He wasn't complaining when we didn't have to buy them for months! 
We also bought some hooded towels as they are great for the beach and nappy bags.


----------



## littlepoppy86

Haha loopy so true!! I need to buy more wipes as I keep using mine for face wiping for me ha!!

X


----------



## Thyme17

Hello all, I'm also on countdown to MP next Wed. And completely share the terror of something happening at the last minute. We are on for 1.15 on wed. Can't believe this time next week we will know for sure!

Millie, our LO is also 8mo now, 9 mo when we meet. I made tomy album ready to hand over at MP, with more close ups of us and transition teddy bear. I thought she would be too young for shots of living room, bedroom, garden etc ( though we are in those places in the photos, but we are the focus not the places, if you see what I mean). But our SW thinks more room photos might be needed...but she was not too sure! What have others put into tomy?


----------



## littlepoppy86

Wow next week is a very busy week indeed!

We did the talking Tomy for our 10month...We have done "Mummy & Daddy" "Daddy" "Mummy" "Daddy washing the dishes" "Mummy running a bath" "Daddy watering the garden" "Mummy making your bed" "Doggy" 

Thought that way they kinda see our house but its more about us in them rather than the rooms...

How exciting! I can't beleive its nearly here! Please stay rug....Please...


----------



## mummy2blossom

It really is a busy week next week - champagne factories best be working over time!
We're doing our photo album & DVD over weekend, hubby is off printing the a4 photos for laminating. We're planning on something similar poppy, sw said main focus is us & also the bear we have for her. I also have a recordable story book and have asked if this would b a good idea but still waiting for reply from sw   - think I'll just do it any way, they'll only say no and we'll bring it home again!

Nerves are starting to kick in now - freaking out as hubby says he can't quite get photos to a4 so will be a tad smaller but good quality (surely the quality matters more?)

On a happy note blossoms wardrobe comes tomorrow so all the pretty clothes will have a home


----------



## littlepoppy86

I did reply but it appears to have gone!

Oooooooo wardrobe has arrived  I am SO looking forward to washing poppy seeds clothes an taking all the tags off! EEEEEEEEEEEEE!

We are SO close ladies! So close!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Enjoy the flat pack fun x c


----------



## millie:)

Havnt wanted to buy clothes yet I know little in will come with clothes but found this little web site called pumpkin patch with clothes in the sale I could not stop myself and splurged out on tee shirts and jeans and dungarees in next size up  wish I could sleep April away roll on may x I am reckoning no news from social worker is good news only weeks away now x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I know  what you mean about clothing I am waiting to see what they come with and also what kind of summer we have.  The weather will really change what you need if it's warm or not. Will look at eBay though thanks for the tip x x x


----------



## Thyme17

Poppy and Trinidad, I like the idea of the action shots for tomy...though perhaps mine might be mummy loading dishwasher rather than washing the dishes  

Lots of wardrobes and clothes prep going on. I'm planning that as a post MP activity to help pass the week between MP and meeting up.
Millie, pumpkin patch is too cute! I fell in love with grubbies dungarees but holding off so far! Maybe I'll celebrate with dungarees next week.

DIY - here's to needing lots of warm weather clothes. Wouldn't it be fab to be able to be out and about with LOs!

I love how active this thread is.. I guess I'm not the only one having difficulty concentrating on anything other than LO planning!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Seen the cutest jump suit in eBay so definitely need the warm weather now thyme ( jump suit for lo not me no one would want to see me in a jump suit   ) x xx


----------



## littlepoppy86

Oops I might have just brought more clothes! Oops...

He'll be wearing every outfit once only @ this rate!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

He he you'll have a fashionista on your hands x x


----------



## mummy2blossom

We have regular 'accidents' in the baby clothing departments! Ooo jumpsuits, I think she needs some!


----------



## littlepoppy86

I do worry he'll grow out of everything at the same time but then hey...more shopping needed!!

I think I'm past the rug & carpet stage an onto excitement, surely it's too late for a dełay?!? X


----------



## mummy2blossom

I know what you mean poppy, sw have spent a lot of time on getting us this far so surely they won't want to delay it-that said I suffer with nerves and am always thinking along the negative route just in case the worse happens then I'm prepared (although this theory hasn't stopped the heartbreak in the past!)  I even start worrying that I'm not worrying as much as I should lol. Think I'll have driven myself completely    by the time blossom comes home! Then there's a whole new lot of worries to be had!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Haha will the worrying ever end?! 

I'm so excited for intros to start and then get home! We're in a crappy travel lodge for 7nights so no relaxing bath etc!!! 

X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Don't think it will ever end!  Isn't it a mummy's job to worry!

That's a bummer about having to do intros away from home, we're lucky as journey will only be around an hour each way so can come home. (At least you won't have to cook or clean!!   )


----------



## littlepoppy86

Yea the cleaning part is good...cooking part worries me...if they don't give us an allowance for food were easily looking at like £20 min a night for dinner...it's £120 we'd rather spend on poppyseed an that months pay will be tough anyway with DH on stat paternity!! X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Sorry, I'd completely forgotten about our need to eat during intros!
Are they going to let you know? Have they sorted the accommodation or is that down to you? 

Hope they can sort something for you


----------



## littlepoppy86

They apparently book the closest travel lodge unless we want to pay for somewhere more expensive...we have planning meeting on panel day so neeed to ask about accom & food...I found a cottage for same price as travel lodge but he wouldn't let me book wed-wed! I was going to reply with a sob story but didn't haha! X


----------



## mummy2blossom

I'll keep my fingers crossed you get the answers you want xx


----------



## littlepoppy86

Thank you  I loose count with all panels next week! I feel so exited we're here I keep tellin myself it's in a few days!


----------



## mummy2blossom

I know, I'm flicking from excited to extremely nervous! Looking forward to panel being over. 

Well blossoms wardrobe is up & clothes hung... there's still space for more  
Today my sister has begun painting the quote we want on blossoms wall and it's taking all my will power to not peek (made harder by not having a door on the room!)
We did DVD & photos yesterday we were in hysterics (especially when Dh got the words to twinkle twinkle wrong!)

Nearly there now! 
Hope you all have a great Easter (the last one when we won't have to share our chocolate)


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sainsburys has an offer on if you spend £50 or more in store you get a free pack of little stars nappies.  Perfect for me I shop there anyway so does fc so same brand.  My nappy pile is getting bigger.  I'll need a new storage place soon. 

Glad you got through the dvd in good humour.  You should get dh a nursery rhymes book lol x c


----------



## mummy2blossom

Unfortunately I had another clothing accident in sainsburys yesterday as they just so happened to have 25% off clothes  

I've just bought a nappy stacker to hang from changing unit and surprisingly it holds a heck of a lot of nappies!

Like the idea of a book, might get him one for Father's Day  

How's things with you diva? Hope you're finding ways to pass the time!


----------



## babas

There's a sale on the pumpkin patch website if anyone needs anything......


----------



## littlepoppy86

Ooooooo ill have a look at pumpkin patch! Sainburys 25% is a great discount, espesh with the free nappies over £50...love a gd clothing accident ;-)

X


----------



## babas

I need a yes at panel and then a match before any clothing accidents sadly!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Babas we brought half a wardrobe before we even knew about poppy seeds profile, very naughty of us!!! X


----------



## babas

Did you know age and sex?


----------



## littlepoppy86

No, we took a gamble! Approved for 0-3 and brought 12-18months as had an incline would be a boy....gamble so far has paid off, matching panel next week for a gorgeous 10month blue!!!

It was all in the sale so felt like a bargain! X


----------



## babas

My inner thought is a 2 year old little boy but we the sw has put us down for approval for either gender 0-2 1/2.

I have bought lots of books, a couple of bath things, swimming bag and puzzles. Shouldn't have really but my nephews could make use of it all if the worst happened.


----------



## Becky29forever

Yes we're May Intros too, all being well  
I'm afraid I was very well behaved at first but recently have gotten carried away with purchasing little boy outfits.  
My best friend has already bought little man a Timberland top & jeans. I almost cried in the shop as She said "I've been waiting for years to buy for you like you've done for my son for years and years."  
DH is now saying no more shopping until MP.   That's 24 days away....eek!
We've done our photo book with teddy & us & family & in various locations round the house. 
Anyone thought of or got any gift ideas for the FC?


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hey becky,

Wow your signature from may onwards is identical to our journey! Approved in Feb too...what age are you linked? We're 10m boy...

That's so so sweet of your friend, there's some good ones out there!! When are intros after panel?

Babas we started with those bits an like you if anything happened our nephew could have them...we did have a fully decorated nursery with cotbed, clothes and toys before approval panel..it did occur to me the day before if we're refused going home to that would have Ben awful but it all worked out! We got a lot/still do get comments about having been so prepared by family thinkin it was silly and we should have waited...my mum in particular said we shouldn't buy anything till he's home..my answer is always well what do we bring him home in & what will he sleep in?!? 

X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Hi Becky,

Good question about FC pressie, we've been thinking about cinema vouchers as she has 2 children. But really want to get her something to keep too as a reminder if blossom but not sure what (we are hoping to get some inspiration when we go to her house!)


----------



## Loopylou29

We bought our fc a willow tree keepsake box first time around. We bought the second fc a willow tree figure. Some of them are quite sentimental especially when you read the little card that comes with them.

As for the shopping well its never stopped haha. Dh is as bad as me for clothes and both boys have extensive wardrobes


----------



## Becky29forever

Wow littlepoppy86, we're a 10 month old blue too! Well actually he will now be 11m. Spooky!   

our intros are straight after panel, as in, the same day. The idea is that as SW and FC really feel very strongly (as do we!) that he should be living with us for his first birthday & time is very tight, they are going to ratify the same day as panel recommendation. Apparently they can do this under special circumstances. I can't wait & how lovely that they are going to do this for us to celebrate his birthday so soon after he arrives.  

Ooh Willow Tree sounds like a lovely idea as there's some gorgeous ornaments. The only thought I had was for a photo frame or ornament of some sort but it's tricky to pick before you've seen the FC house & I don't want to leave it until intros to add hassle of picking something then. Hmmmmm. Time for another browse of the shops .... It'd be rude not to! X


----------



## littlepoppy86

Willow tree idea is fantastic! Thank you  ill see where we can can them from then have a nosy in her house during intros to check he hasn't already got them!

Wow Becky that's crazy!! How exciting! Ours will be 11months during intros so very close ages!! 

I keep getting heart palpitations an nervousness from today about it not going ahead!! I hate feeling pessimistic but as people have said before we've had the rug pulled so many times I'm feeling a bit iffy...come on 3sleeps!! 

Fun subject - how's everyone going to celebrate?

DIY you must still be floating in happiness from your panel!

X


----------



## littlepoppy86

Ooooo what does everyone think to doing a hand print of LO for foster carer?


----------



## Loopylou29

You can get willow tree from pretty much anywhere but there is a website for it.
Handprint is good idea but from experience with a ten month old it is easier to do their feet


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

We did handprints with our 10 month old. I then cut them out and stuck them around a nice photo we had taken of little pink and framed it as a gift. It was tricky but a lovely keepsake for foster carers. We did it towards the end of intros on a day we were bathing her before taking her back. It was a paint in nappy in the bathroom and then straight in the bath job I must admit


----------



## littlepoppy86

Haha lolly that's great...you can get these invisible ink ones, not sure how good they are? I can see us getting into a mess with the paint or clay ha xx


----------



## mummy2blossom

What a lovely idea! Think we might brave the paint as think FC will love it! 

2 sleeps and am getting carried away with nerves now! Paranoid that even if they don't say no they might cancel panel due to some obscure reason lol

Not sure what we'll do, certainly involve some bubbles! We have a big family meal planned for the Mon before intros as celebration/last meal together before we expand as a family


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hugs Trinjac I fekt exactly the  same.  Our fc sent some photos of our girls opening the Easter presentsvwe sent which was lovely really made mine and DH s day       . Last one without egg hunts and fun things.  Can't wait x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

DIY that sounds like a lovely photo to receive!  how lovely!! 

We have a family thing planned for sat before intros  think we might go for a meal with bubbles!! X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Ahh diva that must have been a lovely surprise! I'm hoping for a recent photo of blossom but not sure if we can ask? 

Can't wait for next Easter, already planning what we'll do  
And don't even start on the excitement we feel at the thought of Christmas I think I might actually burst!


----------



## Becky29forever

I'd definitely ask for more photos, they change so much so quickly. In the grand scheme of things with technology these days it's not a big ask. I've given my email and mobile no to FC & hope they may send me more photos. They did send me a lovely email with a list of likes and dislikes & all the brands of products they use.

I have two gorgeous photos of little man but I think I may ask for an up to date one closer to Panel day. I know our LA put a photo of the child up at MP so everyone can see them when they make their decision. Sweet but I guess it will make it a whole lot more emotional!!
Ooooooh it's all so exciting. I find myself thinking "next time I do this there'll be another member of the family". Wow. How amazing


----------



## littlepoppy86

Becky were the same, each day that goes by just thinking how different life will be! Those 10 days after panel till intros will be so long! 

Good idea asking for photos at panel, I think our foster carer is too old for email etc, she said she doesn't even text bless her...

Anyone with tomorrow panel or was it just thurs & wed?

Good luck to you all, I have no doubt you'll all be amazing 

X


----------



## mummy2blossom

I think I will ask for more photos, we do already have quite a lot but must be a month old now!

We are at panel tomorrow  
Plan to try and keep occupied but already woke up with a tummy full of butterflies!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Ah Trin! Hope it goes really well  sending lots of positive vibes x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

It will go perfectly trin I'm sure. We are lucky fc sent about ten photos yesterday.  Really made our day I'd ask after panel because they probably aren't allowed till then and I would say please can we have some recent photos to put up in the house to make lo feel more at home when they come. We're putting a few up round the place to help with the girls sense of belonging x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Fab idea DIY, I'm going to ask if they can bring a recent one along 

Just took the pushchair out it's packaging! Thought needed a test run!


----------



## mummy2blossom

That's really lovely diva! Hope we can get some more as it would be great to have some framed on display b4 she comes home (if not we'll just frame some of the ones we have)

Playing with the pram is so much fun, I think if ours wasn't at my mums we'd be playing every day! Although is it just me or does the pram feel bigger in a house than when it was in shop lol!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Omg trinj we said the same thing!!! It feels huge! It seeMS LO will be drowned in pushchair!! 

Can't wait to see our little seed in it  x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I love prams mine are up and down like a yo yo he he x x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

What's everyone gone for?"

We have a sola black & white dot  wish it was more colourful....wanted te costatto tweet in green but hubby refused lol x


----------



## mummy2blossom

We plan to bring ours home next weekend as well as the car seat so we can play - I said to Dh we need to play so we know what we're doing when we try and put blossom in!

I have to say nerves are starting to set in big time now! Am already feeling sick, any tips on how to stay calm lol. I just keep thinking what if someone somewhere says no?  Am starting to loose my rational head lol  

On a positive hubby fitted the stair gates today except 1 as it got too late for drilling!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Not really Trin because I keep loosing my rational head too...

I just keep telling myself they all want a match, they all want a happy family, they want you matched!!!!!!!

X


----------



## mummy2blossom

I'm sorry poppy, I should have thought b4 I posted  
You're right, they need us to be approved & there's no reason why we won't be. By the end of this week there will be a few more new mummies in the world just waiting to meet their lo's and then the real count down begins


----------



## babas

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## littlepoppy86

Oh gosh feel free to feel anxious Hun an share with us all...I sure do! I can't imagine how you're feeling tonight, I can imagine not a lot of sleep will occur? 

What time are you up? X


----------



## babybiggles73

Good luck for everyone at mp this week.... 29 more sleeps till our mp and counting


----------



## mummy2blossom

Having to get up bit earlier as need to drop Dh car off for service. We meet with our sw at 11.15 and it's about 35 min journey so we're allowing an hour incase we get lost lol. 
Bag is packed with DVD, album & photos etc, have sorted out fit so now going to try and chill - but yes I'm thinking sleep will take a while to come!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

You'll be brilliant looking forward to good news x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Good luck trinaj, can't wait to hear! X


----------



## littlepoppy86

Vetty was yours today too or tomorrow?

Thyme good luck for tomorrow!!!! X


----------



## Tash1973

Hi there

I am new, start Buserelin on Thursday


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hi Tash,

We're all doing adoption introductions during may. 

Hope your cycle goes well  
Xx


----------



## mummy2blossom

We did it we are approved as blossoms mummy & daddy  

Am having a celebratory lunch so will post details later!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Trinaj absolutely amazing news! Congrats to blossoms mummy an daddy!

Xx


----------



## babybiggles73

Trinaj congratulations x x x x x x


----------



## mummy to little pea

Hi all

sorry been lurking on this page for a while now and so happy to hear that all of you have matching and intros this month and a big congrats Trinaj knew it would be a positive day for you hope you had a good day  

Me and dh are at matching panel in June and intros are the week later if all go well, very nervous and still trying to get my head round that it is more of a formality and we will hopefully be approved as our little pink pea's mummy and daddy.

only a few weeks to go now and just trying to keep myself busy, does anyone know anyone that hasn't been approved at match ? it's really panicking me even though we have been buying a few things


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Brilliant news trin. Stbamh no I don't everyone who's got a matching panel has hsd a yes in my experience unfortunately didn't stop me panicking I'd be the first but I wasn't and you won't be either.  Time drags when you're waiting doesn't it. X c x


----------



## mummy to little pea

Thanks diy, OMG yes this panicking has been happening since day 1 of the process and at the end of each stage both dh and i say we can now breath but sooner than i can get a day over another worry sets in about the next stage (vicious circle).

I am being very positive about 80% of the day and the other 20% i do panic and worry what if it does not happen.  my other worry the other day was what if the fc decides to adopt little pea (stupid i know) let us just fast forward to mp and let dh and i get a BIG FAT YES  

Phew, i am so glad FF is here or else i wouldnt know what to do x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hun were all the same, your right about the 20% one day an 80% the next!

I'm excited to hear from the other ladies! 

X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Hi all!  
I'm such a worrier too, I worry about worrying!  I won't tell you all my fears as it might give you new ones!

Thought I should share today's mp experience for those of you going through it this week (poppy it's you tomorrow isn't it?)

My nerves were a mess from the start and the fact panel was running just over an hour late really didn't help lol
We got asked more questions than we thought but nothing to difficult, mainly why blossom, few about her medical review and a question which personally I thought pointless was "as first time parents how do you think you will cope?"
I don't think any 1st time parent knows! Duh we've never done it before !

Was over with in 15 mins!  They all approved us and said some lovely things about us, the one that made me cry was "I'm sitting here with a gorgeous photo of blossom and can really picture her in between you two, it's obvious you have already taken her into your home"


----------



## mummy2blossom

And just had to change my name


----------



## babas

Whoop whoop Blossoms mummy!! Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Loving the new name x x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Amazing new name Hun  sounds like a fab day!! X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Who's up tomorrow?    

More good news I feel


----------



## littlepoppy86

I'm sure thyme & vetty tomorrow...I'm Thursday! Eeeeeeeeeeee

Blossoms mommy when's intros? X


----------



## mummy2blossom

We have our intro planning meeting nxt mon then intros begin nxt wed!


----------



## Thyme17

Mummy2blossom, huge congrats!! Love the name change!

Trinajc, yahoo!! So glad to see the good news.

Poppy- good luck for tomorrow!

I must admit to severe case of butterflies, so nervous! Can't bear the thought something might go wrong. Mum2blossom, thanks for the questions! I just read them to hubby, we will do some questions thinking on the way over. It feels like awhile since we were in the q and answers mode in home study. Keep your fingers crossed for us, this is for sure one of the most momentous things we've ever done!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Best of luck Hun!! Be sure to let us know as soon as! Will be thinking of you x


----------



## mummy to little pea

mummytoblossom, thank you for making me feel so less odd about worrying, i too worry about worrying haha, am sure my dh could hit me over the head with a pan at times  

can't wait to hear about everyones lovely stories this month and then next i will be able to share ours  

went in to little pea's room tonight to play the mobile hanging over her cot to put some soothing music on whilst in the bath (is that crazy) and the other day i found myself playing with her bath time xylophone so i can play twinkle twinkle without using the little guide haha


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hun I do the same, every day I go into baby seedlings room  I love it, it always looks so new an lovely  by far the nicest room in our house!

X


----------



## Becky29forever

Congratulations to mummy2blossom!!! Wooooooooo Hoooooo!!!  I'm so very pleased for you & for your blossom! 

Good luck to Thyme for tomorrow and Littlepoppy for Thursday!! I know you'll both be fine. Please let us know how it goes & all the questions! 

Wow reading all the updates on here is making it all feel more real now. Only 21 sleeps until MP & meeting our little man. I can't wait!!

I keep getting lots of butterflies thinking about it all. May is mummy month! Yes I too go into little mans room & just take it all in. I've been washing his clothes as his FC has told us what liquid she uses & I've got the same & I love seeing little people clothes on my radiators. Makes ironing a joy. 

I'm enjoying all of these little things that other mummy's take for granted. It means so very much to be able to do it.  

Our children will certainly be the most wanted and longed for children & very very loved. 

X


----------



## littlepoppy86

Blossoms mummy we meet our gorgeous ones on the same day!!! 

Thyme good luck again 

Final sleep for me, after years of wanting a family, months of going through adoption an weeks of waiting for this day it seems quite sureal..

We also started Ivf a year tomorrow (panel day), had the embryo put back in on what will be seedlings birthday, something quite spooky there...

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Can't wait for a good news update poppy x


----------



## mummy2blossom

Wow what a busy thread this is!
Good luck thyme, can't wait to hear all about it  
Does anyone else have intros next week?


----------



## littlepoppy86

We're the week after M2B...Just had intro schedule through though...eeeeeeeeeeeee

The more I think about it, they wouldnt put intro plans together an they wouldnt put a matching meeting together if they were going to defer or reject us...

COME ON PANEL - I'M READY! 

24hours to go haha xx


----------



## mummy2blossom

That's true poppy & as you said to me they want you to be approved!

All will be good tomorrow & lots of celebrations going on  

(Easy for me to say now I know but all will be good!)


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hubby has booked a surprise restaurant for tomorrow ready for celebrations and i'm going to risk it an buy some expensive bubbles for the last time to celebrate little seed coming home!

Paypal has just sent me a link for £10 off £40 asda direct for the baby event if anyone gets paypal emails..Hope its not a scam! x


----------



## Thyme17

Ladies, lots of virtual bubbles, we are approved at MP!!!! Will write more useful info later but wanted to share the news. So very happy, we start intros on 7 May and finally get to meet our 9 mo old little pink!!

Yahoo, finally finally! 

Little poppy....nearly there for you too!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Thyme amazing news!!! Can't wait to hear more! Enjoy celebrating x


----------



## babybiggles73

Thyme, thats fantastic. Congratulations xx x


----------



## babybiggles73

Good luck tomorrow littlepoppy x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Thank you  the nervousness ha passed an I'm very excited now! Eeeeeeee x


----------



## mummy2blossom

thyme!  7th May will be here in no time, hope you're doing something fun to celebrate!

Do we all have little pinks?


----------



## Thyme17

Thank you all so much!

We had quite a few questions (more than approval panel actually) but of course nothing we hadn't thought about. Things like why her, emergency support network, work in the long term ( I'm planning to go back eventually), how we would approach life story work.

Then we waited for a few minutes and they came back with the approval. And then we had a little planning meeting about the details of the intros day by day. Quite a whirlwind!

Yes, mummy2blossom, we are also little pink! We just got back home and quite tired ( tho over the moon) so having little home celebration tonight!

Little poppy - all the very very best for tomorrow!


----------



## mummy to little pea

thyme17, what a fab day for you and your family and a little pink to bring home to her forever family in a cpl weeks time so excited for you.

Good luck tomorrow poppy even though you wont need it but sending some   your way in anycase x


----------



## littlepoppy86

We're a little blue  x


----------



## babybiggles73

We are a wee blue as well


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Amazing news congratulations thyme. Poppy sending sleepy vibes to you hoping you get some sleep tonight.  Enjoy your celebrating tomorrow.  Today I got a letter in the post saying to Mummy and daddy and in it was two beautiful pictures that Older Princess had done for us. So lovely such a great surprise   x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Oh DIY that is just the sweetest! Love it! Wen are intros? X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

9th May can't wait x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

But also the most nervous I've ever been about anything in my life in fsct I'd say terrified x c


----------



## mummy2blossom

Good luck for tomorrow poppy! You'll be fab


----------



## Zargus

Yay yay yay, DH and I were approved today   .  Words cannot express how happy we are both feeling.  I still can’t believe it.  We were asked quite a few Qs, none we couldn’t answer.  We were asked why LO (4yo blue), about our support network, flexibility of my work (they liked that I am leaving as they are concerned LO wouldn’t be ready for me to go back to work), contact arrangements and some of the suggestions in the adoption support plan which we didn’t necessarily agree with plus a few Qs specifically related to LOs life history which is quite complicated.  We were asked to leave and our social workers were asked to stay.  They were in there for what felt like an age, cue hubby and I having drawn out conversation wondering what was taking them so long and surely they can’t be thinking of saying no lol.  But all was fine, unanimous decision and the reason they’d taken so long was that they want to be sure we get all the support we need before we need it and not after we reach a problem.  I think this is because we live in one area, we are approved with a neighbouring borough and LO is in another area again.

We meet him next Friday – this week is going to be very very long methinks!

Congrats to mummytoblossom (love the new name by the way!) and Thyme.  Lovely news.  

Good luck tomorrow littlepoppy

Sorry for garbled message – been up since 5.45am and had a couple of glasses of champers this evening (hic!)


----------



## Becky29forever

Congratulations Vetty & Congratulations Thyme!! 

Good luck Littlepoppy, you'll be fine. 

DIY - what a lovely gift to get through!! I bet it melted your heart


----------



## littlepoppy86

Vetty incredible news so so happy for you! Glad you're celebrating!

I'm awake already, bit sicky with nerves now but I know it's ok 

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Amazing news Vetty so soon for your first meet.  You'll be amazing poppy hugs x


----------



## mummy2blossom

vetty that's fantastic & glad you've had some bubbly! 
Poppy I totally get the sicky feeling but you'll be great and going to bed tonight the mummy of little seed


----------



## Zargus

I know that sicky feeling.  I wasn't nervous at all yesterday, and we had a late panel time so had all day to fret if I wanted to lol.  It wasn't until we were called in that I felt nervous, my stomach quite literally flipped when the door of the waiting room opened and the panel chair came in. And afterwards I felt so sick - I think from the waiting and then the excitement.  I didn't want my dinner when I got home, and that isn't like me at all.  

I really didn't feel I had said enough and I still can't believe I'm a mummy and I have a son - even if he isn't yet aware of it!  

I officially told my boss today I will take the redundancy, and a note has gone round to allstaff.  I have been there for 13 years, it feels like the end of an era - and I suppose it is.  Roll on the start of the next chapter


----------



## mummy2blossom

Yay vetty! Must have felt amazing to tell your work, such a big  
It is the end of an era but what a wonderful new era to start  

It's my last day at work tomorrow and it feels so surreal and not sure I believe it yet lol


----------



## littlepoppy86

OMG were matched!!! Such an amazing feeling!! 

X


----------



## Zargus

Fab news.  I'm still on cloud 9 after yesterday, helped by the fact everyone at work has been giving me hugs and telling me how wonderful I am all day lol.

I hope you will be having some fizz to celebrate tonight  

x


----------



## babybiggles73

Fantastic news littlepoppy x x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Congratulations poppy   and a virtual v  to the next chapter Vetty x x


----------



## mummy2blossom

Well done poppy! The count down begins till you meet ur lo!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Wow what a lovely evening  champagne, meal, Prosecco!

Had some lovely msgs from people too  

So panel! Chair was lovely, explained process...

Was asked "why little seed an what can you provide?" "What have you done to prepare?"

I thought we didn't say enough but we must have because we got a yes  hugs all round! I am just so excited to meet our son now...come on week after next!

X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Glad you've had such a lovely day, think we're all buzzing on here. Such a wonderful feeling isn't it? 

Does anyone have panel today?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sounds lovely poppy x


----------



## mummy2blossom

Wow! Just finished work for the last time, not quite sure how I feel, think I'm in a bubble & doesn't feel real!

Got lots of beautiful flowers & gorgeous gifts for blossom  

What plans has everyone got for the weekend, any exciting baby things going on?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Amazing finishing work.  I'll be finishing this time next week.  Not long now x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

M2B amazing you've finished work! Yahooooo! What have you planned for your time off before intros?

This time next week ill be finished too yahooooo x


----------



## mummy2blossom

Have mammoth cleaning & washing spree to do. Some batch cooking so we have decent meals during intros and we have intro planning meeting & I have hair app so busy busy lol. 5 more sleeps till we meet our precious blossom! 

Ooo diva & poppy both finishing next week, not long to go


----------



## littlepoppy86

Haha m2b your time off work sounds like my plans hehe! 

Anyone else with panel coming up or are we done till May? X


----------



## Zargus

I am sure there were more of us at MP this week?

7 more sleeps until I meet my boy.  And only 6 more working days for me until I finish work FOREVER.  Well I am sure hubby may have something to say about that, but I'm never working full time again!!  

It's funny how recently I have resorted to mapping my life out with countdowns!!


----------



## millie:)

How exciting its been a flurry of mp's so happy for all of you we received our matching report today things are finally moving and it feels a little more real were at mp on 12 may  not too nervous yet but have just about finished nursery it is the only thing that kept me sane oh and found another web site does nice odds and ends for kids at sale price called zuilly or zuilley I'm officially shopping like a crazy loon.


----------



## scoobydooby

mummy2blossom said:


> Wow! Just finished work for the last time, not quite sure how I feel, think I'm in a bubble & doesn't feel real!
> 
> Got lots of beautiful flowers & gorgeous gifts for blossom
> 
> What plans has everyone got for the weekend, any exciting baby things going on?


I finished today (Friday) also. Sadly though I didn't get so much as a 'good luck' from my employers or work colleagues. I'm male so maybe people don't behave the same as they would to a mother to be? Still really upset about it considering I've been there more than 10 years and some people I consider friends as well as colleagues but to hell with them all and roll on Monday!  if I get the time and I'm not too knackered ill use some of my spare time during intros to get my CV out there ;-) it's a wake up call if nothing else.

Just another harsh reminder of how lonely planet adoption can be sometimes :-(

Good luck to you all and to everyone else starting intros next week, happy days!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hugs Scooby out of order.  I know how you feel planet adoption can be very lonely at times people think and say the most inappropriate things.  Lack of fuss is upsetting not for us but for our los. When I think how many presents and cards we've bought over the years it makes me cross.  Don't get me wrong a few people have spoilt the girls rotten.  And everyone has been excited and enthusiastic but we just haven't had the cards and presents the rest of our family and friends have had when they become parents.  I just try not to think about it I don't think it's malicious people just don't think.  But hugs because I know how you feel.  Massive congratulations on finishing for now.  Are you on paternity Scooby or are you talking the full adoption leave?  X


----------



## littlepoppy86

Scooby I don't think il get a send off...my manager aske me to keep it hush hush till matching and I leave in 3 days so not enough time for everyone to know...ill feel like I'm sneaking into the moonlight!! I will be upset if dont even get a card though! 

I wonder if it's because leaving when pregnant you look visable an about to explode?! Maybe on Monday ill wear a massive mummy o be rosette haha then they'll all know!

X


----------



## littlepoppy86

Millie 12th may will fly by 


I got our first gift today and wow it made me cry, my mate has set the standard but I know nothing, no item or anything will come close...

She got me an adoption baby journal...every page is relevant to us adopters including who helped us find LO, matching dates, intros, family tree for new family an birth family, court hearing..so muh more, it's amazing! X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah that's gorgeous what a sweet well thought about gift. Any idea where it's from would love some x x


----------



## Loopylou29

They are from amazon, we have them for our boys. They are a bit american but unless you make your own there is nothing else that comes close. Its called my family, my journey.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Thanks loopy are they appropriate for older children or are they very much set up for a baby?  X


----------



## tigerbabe

I have panel 7th May so still waiting for ours and then my last day at work is 9th May x


----------



## Loopylou29

They have a page for baby shower but we put photos on that page. They are nicely done and our eldest was over 2 when he came home.
You can look at some of the pages on amazon to get an idea.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Have looked at it on amazon looks lovely but definitely marketed for a baby so don't think it would work for either of my two x


----------



## scoobydooby

I'm on paternity Diva. I'm more angry than upset really. I've never been one for seeking attention, in fact I shy away from it if anything, it just would have been nice if someone had actually recognised the fact that I'm taking time off work to become a dad!

I can't decide if some people are just a bit thick, or simply just don't give a s##t! 
Either way, of the many things the adoption journey has taught us, one is to definitely not expect too much from other people.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sorry Scooby just twigged who you are from another thread.  How awful for your dw I think people are just very self absorbed and don't think I have definitely learnt that from this journey.  However there are a few real diamonds like you say.  

I am also a very low key person and I think that doesn't help.  People feed of your life levels of attention seeking ( for want of a better word I don't mean in a bad way .) The more you talk The more they do perhaps.  I know a lot of life events for me pass by unnoticed my parents say this is because I don't self publicise like my siblings do. However I also think a lot of people give to receive and as they'll never adopt don't see the need to acknowledge it. 

However congratulations on number two amazing news for you dw and your gorgeous Los x x


----------



## mummy2blossom

We have that book! It is really lovely. 
We're very lucky to have most of our friends (ones who matter any way!) who actually seem interested in us & blossom but I do have a few in mind who will be the ones who look down at us & perhaps judge/ask inappropriate questions. But like you said diva I also don't publicise our business unlike many people who attention seek.  So sorry there are people out there who are unable to understand just how amazingly important this is to us  
Scooby   to not even get a card or well wishes is rude as well as mean!  Some people just don't have a clue! Mustn't dwell on these things, just have to accept there are some ignorant people but also some exceptional ones.


----------



## katie c

scoobydooby said:


> mummy2blossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Just finished work for the last time, not quite sure how I feel, think I'm in a bubble & doesn't feel real!
> 
> Got lots of beautiful flowers & gorgeous gifts for blossom
> 
> What plans has everyone got for the weekend, any exciting baby things going on?
> 
> 
> 
> I finished today (Friday) also. Sadly though I didn't get so much as a 'good luck' from my employers or work colleagues. I'm male so maybe people don't behave the same as they would to a mother to be? Still really upset about it considering I've been there more than 10 years and some people I consider friends as well as colleagues but to hell with them all and roll on Monday!  if I get the time and I'm not too knackered ill use some of my spare time during intros to get my CV out there ;-) it's a wake up call if nothing else.
> 
> Just another harsh reminder of how lonely planet adoption can be sometimes :-(
> 
> Good luck to you all and to everyone else starting intros next week, happy days!
Click to expand...

Mr C got sod all too. No idea if it's an adoption thing or a male thing or a bit of both.

I was a bit upset on his behalf, he's worked there 20 years and has contributed to no end of other peoples collections


----------



## Zargus

At our company they don't actually do collections when people go on maternity or paternity.  But they send flowers on the arrival of the baby.  I am pretty sure a card goes round though.

I have been overwhelmed with the response of people in my office.  Almost everyone has wished me well, congratulated me and asked me loads of questions.  My company is quite friendly though, except for one or two people.  I am the IT Manager and have worked there for over 13 years.  My boss is really pleased for me, my CEO hasn't even acknowledged I'm leaving, let alone why I'm going, despite being one of the first to know that I was in this process.  

As for friends and family not giving presents, it just seems insane that you wouldn't think to buy something to welcome the 'new arrival' no matter how old they are, whether you've bought presents for your nephews, nieces or friends' babies or not.  But then we are adopters and I think that makes us a special breed of person by default


----------



## Becky29forever

Congratulations Littlepoppy! I'm so pleased for you!!  

Sorry I didn't post earlier - technological difficulties!! 

In so far as finishing work goes, I'm there until the last minute. Seemed like a good idea at the time but in retrospect I could've done with a couple of days off without SW appointments!!!

I'm lucky at work as I'm not the only person on the corridor adopting, and someone has adopted previously so people have been kind & understand. I would feel incredibly hurt if there was no card or fanfare from my team, especially after years of doing collections for people's birth children!!! 

Some People have no thought! 

Very touched yesterday when my big brother (not normally given to open displays of sensitivity) said he was buying a sandpit for little man. Arrrh   well done him!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Loving the sand pit DH is building one next weekend for us. Please let the weather be okay. One of my nephews spent his left over Xmas money buying a present for the girls which is so sweet.  So that is more precious to me than anything else x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Becky that's so lovely he's got a sandpit!

Well I was totally overwhelmed today...had my baby shower an was expecting no one to turn up, just feeling really bumed as the person in charge of organising didn't bother.,

Well everyone turned up and we've been totally showered in gifts for our gorgeous one! Was not expecting that at all! All seems so real now! :-D amazing! 

Night night xx


----------



## mummy2blossom

Today must be a day for baby showers! I had a surprise one thrown by my sister & mum. It has been an absolutely overwhelming day, and to say we got loads of gifts would be an understatement! The love and support we've had has been unbelievable. Blossom is already so very well loved and welcomed by our friends & family. 

3 more sleeps till we meet her


----------



## littlepoppy86

M2b how exciting only 3 sleeps  2 now!!!

We have to wait  till next week! Xx


----------



## Zargus

You're all probably going think I sound really mean admitting this, but personally I am not a fan of baby showers.  I never go to them as a rule, and not because I can't have my own birth children.  I just don't like them.  I will always buy my close friends and family a present (or several!!) for their new arrival which I like to give to them personally after the baby has been born.

4 more sleeps for me.  I wonder just how much sleeping will be happening on the final night though!!


----------



## littlepoppy86

I've never been to a baby shower so mine was the first one ive attended...I expected no gifts, sent out no gift list and it was really just intended as a final girly get together so no expectations that I deserve gifts or anything! 

It was a lovely excuse to get everyone to my house to see babies room an have a celebration!! 

I don't think much sleep will be occurring  so close now! X


----------



## Zargus

I know what you mean.  I wasn't suggested for a minute that any of you having baby showers were doing it for the presents!!  It is nice to have girly get together and I like that idea.  I just feel uncomfortable with the phrase 'baby shower'.  

A friend of mine was invited to one a while with a proper gift list like a wedding.  I didn't even realise you could do that lol.


----------



## littlepoppy86

Yep gift lists everywhere...Part of me think there a good idea, I'm hunting for stuff for my mate an hard to think what she will already have! 

Scooby is your intros tomorrow?

It's getting very real now! X


----------



## scoobydooby

Yep they sure are! Bring it on!


----------



## mummy2blossom

Wow good luck Scooby! Hope you manage to get some sleep, enjoy tomorrow


----------



## scoobydooby

Thanks, I'm surprisingly calm this time round ......... for now


----------



## littlepoppy86

Amazing  scooby did I read that this is a birth sibling for your LO? Just with you saying you've already met 7 times x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Have amazing intros Scooby x x


----------



## mummy2blossom

Eeek, words can not describe the varying emotions I am feeling right now!  In less than 17 hours time we will be meeting our daughter!


----------



## babybiggles73

Have an amazing time mummy2blossom I cant wait to hear how it all goes x x


----------



## littlepoppy86

M2b I can't wait to hear about your day! X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sp exciting m2b can't wait for an update x x


----------



## mummy to little pea

can't wait to hear how your day went scooby, and mummy to blossom eeek not long now, blossom will love you let us know how it goes x


----------



## Thyme17

Just catching up with all the news after few days away with the family ( pre celebration given that we have forbidden visits for the first few weeks 

Little poppy, Vetty - brilliant news!! Congrats indeed....isn't it the most brilliant feeling to be matched!

Scoot, hope day went smoothly.....and M2B - thrilling times. We have intros next week, feeling butterflies at the thought already! What did you both take with you to intros? We even need bedding ( I just discovered) as LO will nap at our accomodation!

Really looking forward to meeting little pink so much. In a flurry of cleaning and preparing...bought baby linen yesterday and today cleared space in the kitchen for her things. Nearly there!


----------



## scoobydooby

Thanks all, the afternoon went brilliantly with lo crying 'dada' as we were leaving. Early start tomorrow so I'll post back when I have more time


----------



## Becky29forever

Wow Scooby, that's sounds amazing!! 

Hope yours is great m2b, looking forward to hearing all about it 

Got an email yesterday from my Little Man ( helped by his superb FC!!) to say how he is doing & that it was 3 weeks till move in day. Wow what a feeling! I can't wait! 

Had 2 toy purchasing accidents on the way home both last night and tonight.....I just can't wait to meet him & have my first cuddle 

I'm so pleased for all you lucky mummies who will be doing that this week xx


----------



## Zargus

Fantastic Scooby.  Can't wait to hear about your day.  And yours too mummy2blossom.

I am not sure yet whether to take anything with us.  When we meet LO, we are going to be introduced with our names and not as mummy and daddy.  SWs had said about introducing us as friends of fc but our SW wasn't happy with that idea and I was a bit uncomfortable with it as well.  So we wont be labelled.  The plan is we go round for tea in the afternoon, then an outing on Monday, then see him again next Thursday then intros will start properly the following weekend.  So I might put something in the car for Friday and see what the SWs say at our planning meeting in the morning.

It is going to be so so hard meeting him, knowing he is our son and then having to leave him but we've waited this long, I am sure we can be patient for a bit longer.  Work is occupying my time at the moment which is good.

Becky - I keep having toy purchasing accidents lol.  Had one yesterday.  Found myself in the Disney store when I was only popping out of the office to have a walk to get some air!!


----------



## littlepoppy86

We're bringing carseat, pushchair, changing bag equiped with everything he'd need (snacks, change of clothes, nappies etc) 

Might get a toy for the car too for the way back, but apart from that no bedding or anything like that...Pram blanket I guess too? Maybe leave that with him to sleep with so he feels used to it...

EEEEeee this time next week we'll be into intros! x


----------



## mummy2blossom

Wow!
All I can say is photos do not do justice for the scrummy baby who is our daughter!

She gave daddy 1st smiles, lots of cuddles to us both, I read the story I did on DVD and the smiles she gave will stay with me forever. Bring on tomorrow (although bit anxious as meeting bm in afternoon) but tomorrow is an outing in our pram so tonight we're practising


----------



## Becky29forever

Sounds like an amazing day mummy2blossom! One to treasure forever.  
Will keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow and your BM meeting, take tissues as our SW said she's never been to one where everyone wasn't emotional. 
A practice with the pram sounds great. Our British blue tom obliged by letting me push him round the house whilst he sat regally in the pushchair.   I think he enjoyed it! Lol x


----------



## littlepoppy86

M2b sounds like an incredible day! Yay!

Hope everyone else on intros is ok?

Enjoy more LO time today  x


----------



## scoobydooby

Brilliant, hectic, knackered, that is all I have time to say at the moment


----------



## Zargus

Mummy2b - hope meeting with bm went well today.
Scooby I suspect I'll be feeling the same in 24 hours.

This time tomorrow I will have met my little boy.  Earlier today we received the draft of the proposed plans for intros.  Looks pretty intense but I just cant wait now


----------



## mummy2blossom

Am completely shattered! Blossom greeted us with gorgeous smiles this morning, we went for a walk using our pram & how proud were we pushing her!   she was non the wiser as she fell asleep-so pram must be comfy!

Meeting with bm went well, I'm not sure how I'd imagined her but she seemed like a normal person (what ever that may be). Only lasted about 15 mins and we're happy with what we have for the future. 

Tomorrow is our first long day & so planning an early night!

Yay good luck vetty, the memories of tomorrow will imprint on your heart forever, enjoy!


----------



## littlepoppy86

M2b wow sounds a fab day!  yahoo

Scooby you too, I bet you're ready for bed!!

Vetty good luck for tomorrow!! 

Well work is over an out! I'm all done now  yay x


----------



## Thyme17

M2b, sounds like a memorable and heartwarming day. We also have meeting with bm planned for the first day of intros....have mixed feelings about that but meeting will be good to be able to tell LO about.

Vetty - good luck for tomorrow! Wish you lots of smiles and cuddles!

Scooby, hope intros continue brilliantly!

As for us, had  a photo of LO looking at Tomy photos yesterday. Too adorable, roll on next week!

Littlepoppy, I just started a list of things to take with us....we need bedding too as LO will nap at our accomodation during intros.happy planning!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Awwww I wish we got photos of little man in between  panel & intros! Gues we'll have to wait for next week!

Washed his bedding today so just out to dry then can make it! Yay!! X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Yay poppy no more work! Your new job is about to begin


----------



## littlepoppy86

Yahoooo  so blooming exciting!! 

Enjoy intros today  x


----------



## Thyme17

Littlepoppy, I did the linen washing too. Surprisingly special moment to see all the little cuddly sheets and towels hung up to dry. Ahh, definitely never enjoyed a wash load so much before!

Good intros day to all!

X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Sorry all been awol Ofsted decided my last two days at work was the perfect time for a visit been a bit crazy. Congratulations to all those starting / started intros glad it's going well.  Washing bedding etc this weekend very exiting.  Desperately trying to fit in seeing people before we're off next week for intros.  Scooby mummy to blossom poppy and vetty thinking of you all over the coming days.  Don't know if our cottage has wifi so not sure if I'll be able to keep up next week.  Thyme hope prep is going really well.  Sorry anyone I've forgotten x x


----------



## somedaysoon

Hi everyone! 

Such exciting times for you all. We hope to start introductions at the end of May now. So excited and nervous! Have barely slept since seeing profile last week! Hope all of you are getting on well with your LOs xo


----------



## Zargus

Wow, what a day.  Very long planning meeting this morning then lovely first meeting with our son this afternoon.  LO hasn't been told we're his new parents yet, we're taking longer over intros due to his past history.  Knocked on FC's front door and we were let in.  LO comes running over and the first words out of his mouth were "are you my mummy and daddy".  OMG heart melting moment.  None of us knew what to say but the moment passed when DH was dragged off to play and I had a moment in the kitchen on my own.

Absolutely amazing day and can't wait for Monday when we see him again.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## mummy2blossom

These days continue to be amazing! Dh and I are starting to feel the exhaustion setting in and emotions are all over the place terribly!

Blossom continues to smile and giggle for us, she snuggled in and slept on my chest this morning - cue some tears! FC is amazing and couldn't be more helpful, today we basically did everything she stepped back & we feel very welcome so are comfortable in her home. Had a walk out just mummy daddy & blossom (who was full of beautiful smiles until she fell asleep!)

Oh and over these 3 days of intros she's cut her first 3 teeth


----------



## littlepoppy86

Feel so emotional reading those ladies 

I'm so excited to meet our chappy x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fabulous news Vetty sounds wonderful also seems lo is a smart cookie and has been listening to conversations and worked everything out without being told.  Glad it's gone so well m2b xxx


----------



## scoobydooby

Sorry for my lack of an update but wow intros are so much more exhausting with another lo in tow, we've been in bed by 8.30 each night and lo and myself have both been suffering with a stomach bug for the past 2 days which has made it even more tiring :-(

Despite that intros couldn't be going any better and date of placement has been brought further forward, also FC is absolutely fantastic and can't do enough for us. 

I was quietly worried about how we would cope with 2 children so young but this week has put those worries to bed 

Hope everything is going well for everyone else


----------



## littlepoppy86

Scooby when do you bring LO home? X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fabulous news Scooby glad it's going so well x x


----------



## Becky29forever

Wow! Loving reading how everyone's intros are going ! Sounds amazing!

Can't believe in 11 days we get to meet little man and start the same process as you guys  

Vetty - sound like you've got yourself a bright bunny there! Amazing how little people know so much more than adults give credit for & how he just took the question out into the open! 

Mummy2blossom, arrrrh can't imagine how lovely it felt to be smiled at and snuggled on! 

Hope you & your little ones are feeling better scoobydoo! 

Good luck Littlepoppy   what a wonderful time to be meeting little ones 

I shall take the advice and wash little mans bedding this weekend & yes I'm loving this type of washing


----------



## scoobydooby

littlepoppy86 said:


> Scooby when do you bring LO home? X


On Monday


----------



## tigerbabe

Hi everyone great to hear all about everyone's intros sounds truly amazing experiences  I have 3 days left at work next week then officially on adoption leave  we meet our LO on 19th for the first time I am getting a little bit anxious and stuff as all our friends and work colleagues keep asking us how come you haven't met her yet we have seen some photos and that's it but know it's not long before we see the real lo face to face time seems to be slowing down when just want the days to be here already !


----------



## mummy2blossom

Wow everyone seems to be moving along well!

We too have an amazing FC, I can't express how supportive and fantastic she's been throughout. 

Tomorrow blossom spends whole day at ours then back to FC for bed! Eeek will she like all her bits we've got & her new cot? 

Took her out for few hours on our own today had lunch out then went for a walk which was so lovely. Walking past other people looking at us & her! She was fantastic only a little grumbly due to pesky teeth, she's even started to look for us when FC is with her. 

Feeling very emotional about everything, I really worry at the thought of taking her away from all she knows & where she's happy but feel everything is going to plan FC is happy with us so just got to get past the goodbyes and begin to be a little family of 3 (+a  )


----------



## littlepoppy86

Wow i love reading all these updates! Such amazing times!

Generally how far do you take them on the days out on your own? We have two 10-4 daysto fill x


----------



## mummy2blossom

On day 2 we went on a walk with FC which was good as she showed us around the area

Day 3 just us for a walk & basically went same way - however added de tour to nose around nearby roads! (Out for about an hr). Then went in half hour drive in our car with FC who again showed us around local area. 

Day 4 went out for about 2.5 hours to nearby pub for lunch then for lovely walk in surrounding area. 

Today blossom is coming to ours all day (FC stays for about 1.5hrs till blossom settles). We plan to stay in to allow her to get to know new toys etc. 

Could you have a little search for nearby things to do?  FC should be able to give you some ideas. 
Not sure if I've helped at all sorry for waffling on (am totally shattered!)

When do you start poppy?


----------



## littlepoppy86

Tomorrow!

Scooby I hope today is amazing!

How's everyone else? I now all of a sudden feel like I need to do loads more :-/ eeeeeeeck! X


----------



## Thyme17

Poppy , good good luck for tomorrow!! We travel tomorrow and meet her on Wed. I have exactly the feeling of have I forgotten something? Should I be doing  more cleaning, more cooking....more something!! So exciting!!

Scooby, hope all is going well and bugs are gone!

M2b, I also had this feeling of taking LO away from FC who she really is fond of and they clearly get on v well. However, tho FC is lovely, she does not think of little Thyme as her daughter....and I do! Out Los deserve the long term commitment and to be loved rather than taken care of.... That's my thinking anyhow!

Tiger babe, so many people still don't get that we only meet our LOs just before bringing them home. I still get some suspicious questions from family. I think they think we are just being cagey, they can't believe we have not yet met her this close to her coming home!

Vetty, DIY, hope all well with you both. 

Here's to posting an update on first day very very soon!


----------



## tigerbabe

Wow ladies everyone is so close or now at intros how exciting is that ?!  great bearing all about intros we have matching panel this Wednesday which I'm very nervous about so many questions I'm fearing will be asked.  Anyway keeling busy for now at work although only have a few left and am already twiddling my thumbs any ideas to keep me busy without going out to the shops and overindulging in baby stuff  any ideas will be gratefully received xx


----------



## Zargus

Day 2 with LO today.  We went to a farm local to where he lives.  It was a lovely day and we really got to see the real little boy he is.  I think he is definitely going to test us but we aren't put off at all.  He really is a character, he has made us laugh lots today. He didn't want us to go home, bless him.  We are shattered though, off to bed shortly as have very early start for work tomorrow.  Only 2 more days of work though and then my new job will be full time mum.  Still feels weird saying I'm a mum!!

Good luck at panel Tiger.

Have fun tomorrow Thyme and Poppy, the first meeting is so wonderful.

M2B - I feel the same about taking LO away from fc and all he knows. He has come on leaps and bounds with current fc and you can see how fond of her he is. But it also shows despite all his moves in his short life he can still form attachments so it is a positive as well.

Scooby - hope you're all feeling better and enjoying your first night at home with your new addition to the family.

Becky - your first meeting will come round so quickly.

DIY - hope intros are going well.


----------



## littlepoppy86

Thyme good luck with intros! I'm in panic mode now :-/ 

Vetty sounds like you're all doing great  being out the house is great for seeing the real them! 

Tiger best of luck at panel, I'm not going to lie it's nerve wrecking waiting for them to call you but it's all over in minutes an youre parents!!! 

M2b you must be bringing baby home soon?

Scooby enjoy first sleeps at home x


----------



## millie:)

Wow the intros sound such fun we are nearly there and getting excited we are 6 days away from matching panel @ 10 days away from meeting our son and I have two shifts left at work woo hoo x


----------



## Becky29forever

Good luck Littlepoppy!! Am sure it will be amazing!     can't wait to read how it went!!

Tiger babe I'm a week behind you, MP next Wednesday but we meet LO the same day. look forward to hearing how your MP goes!! 

I have been run raggered this weekend. Child proofing the house. Washed his bedding in the same liquid as FC uses. Sorting out the kitchen & ridding it of all of those gadgets that never see the light of day .... To make room for the Tommie Tippee and Oxo range   

Purchased some colourful toy storage..... Although there's still lots of little jobs on the list I'm feeling a bit more in control than the start of the weekend  

I'm kind of more panicking now about how I get everything at work where it needs to be at with only 5.5 working days left ...I wished now I'd said I'd finish work sooner than the night before   What was I thinking?

Wishing everyone all the best this week


----------



## littlepoppy86

Millie that's fab  it makes it seem real when you leave work!

Eeeeeeeeeeeeee such good posts on here x

Becky I finished 7 days earlier, I don't think it was enough lol!!! Wish I had maybe 2! X


----------



## tigerbabe

Hi millie we sound quite similar we are now 2 days from panel and 13 days away from intros and I have 3 days left at work eeek!


----------



## scoobydooby

Two lo's fast asleep upstairs, how long for is anybody's guess lol   But I don't think I've ever felt as happy as I do right now  

A day of mixed emotions for us, absolutely ecstatic at having lo home and our family finally being complete, but at the same time a bit sad that intros are over, I really enjoyed them this time as FC and family really were fantastic and couldn't do enough for us all. It was brilliant to see just how much lo was loved by the whole family, but at the same time we felt awful taking lo away from them. I really do hope we stay in touch as we never want lo to forget them, they have played such a massive part in lo's life. 
Now the fun begins and the period of adjusting from looking after 1 child to 2, which so far seems massive!  

Good luck to everyone, thanks for your posts and enjoy


----------



## littlepoppy86

Scooby how precious! It will be interesting for you all adjusting!

X


----------



## mummy2blossom

Scooby I totally understand what you say, we brought blossom home forever today and we were ecstatic at becoming her mummy & daddy but saying goodbye to FC was so emotional as we feel like we've become friends and they couldn't have been more welcoming so there were tears all round. (Did the real goodbyes yesterday gave pressies, lots of hugs and more tears!). Whole experience has been amazing and we already feel in love with blossom. 

We've had a great day lots of smiles, gurgles and blossom even rolled over for the first time  
She's now tucked up in bed (hopefully soundo!) I can't take my eyes off the monitor!

Can't believe we've done it   

How was your first day poppy?

Think once we've all bought our lo's home we should start a new thread "new parents starting out" lol


----------



## littlepoppy86

Just a quick hello from me! Intros going well, love little seedling so much!

How's all?

X


----------



## babybiggles73

I finally have my panel letter.... roll on the 20th so I can join you all with the intros 

Poppy, glad its all going well.


----------



## littlepoppy86

Baby biggles wahoo for letter


----------



## somedaysoon

Hi everyone. Hope you are all having a lovely time meeting your little ones. We will meet our little girl in two weeks time. Starting to get a bit worried now. What if she is really attached to FCs and cries when we hold her or take her out for a while? It must be difficult but we can't wait to meet her. We haven't even seen a photo of her yet! What were your experiences of meeting your LO? 

I finish work three days before intros. Lots of pressure to get things done before I leave  Can't focus on it and just want to be with our LO!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Someday soon our LO is 10months...only on day2 but he is visably attached to FC which is only expected!

How old is your lovely one? X


----------



## somedaysoon

She will be 4 months old soon, littlepoppy so very young! We will hopefully get a photo tomorrow. Can't wait! I haven't slept much as so much is going on in my head. Looking forward to buying lots of stuff for her! Hope day three goes well for you and I'll be keeping up to date with how you get on xo


----------



## littlepoppy86

Wow someday very young!! So with concurrent do you do matching panel an intros? X


----------



## somedaysoon

Just intros, no matching panel as such, Poppy. It is slightly different from what everyone on here is doing in that we will be her foster carers with no guarantees about the outcome.


----------



## Becky29forever

Great to hear intros going well Littlepoppy!  I know the attachment with FC is a worry for us but a great attachment is excellent & a fantastic sign for your attachment with him  

I have 2 and a half working days left. Today I had my files handover meeting which felt surreal. Still hasn't really sunk in that this time next week we will have spent time with our son!

Wow somedaysoon, I guess concurrency really does mean you get them younger! Have you had to do foster carers courses then? That's amazing. No wonder your head is buzzing! At times I'm not sure how my head hasn't exploded  

Oh well nearly the weekend... Our last weekend as a couple before we become a family


----------



## millie:)

Wow its so exciting most are starting or finishing intros its so nice to hear everyone's experience its my last day at work tyuoday matching panel on Monday with introductions to start on Friday am so excitedhow are you doing tigerbabe we are on a very similar timeline xx good luck for mp x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Just a quick drop in!

Good luck for those panels next week!!

Intros going really well, seemskle we've known him forever!


----------



## tigerbabe

Hi all yes matching panel had on Wednesday nervous as usual but was great handed over the talking photo album and a cuddly toy for baby pink. It was my last day at work today emotional but lovely and now have a week to do last minute things until 19th when intros start xx


----------



## somedaysoon

Yippee - we have been shopping all day for our LO, and have just bought a cot, bedding, a high chair and her talking photo album! What an exciting day. Even DH enjoyed shopping for a change! What did all of you put inside your photo albums?

We also finally got photos if her yesterday and she is beautiful and full of smiles. We have a copy of the routine she is in from her FC. Can't stop looking at everything and imagining what she is doing now.

Tigerbabe and Millie, now you'll be able to focus on getting ready for LO. It must feel strange but great leaving work! I have one more week to go. 

Glad intros have gone so well for you, Little Poppy x


----------



## mummy2blossom

I think it depends on the age of lo what you include in album. We had to focus on us and bear. So had photo each of us with bear, one of all of us outside home, one of car seat with bear in, me reading in blossoms room with bear on lap, daddy feeding bear in highchair & all of us in her room. 

Had so much fun doing it and wow shopping was the best ever!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Yay to shopping!!! So nice when you can 

When are intros?

We're nearly ready for home  can't wait x


----------



## tigerbabe

Last day of work was Friday and was given some lovely presents for baby pink and then yesterday u went slightly crazy with the shopping  hehe couldn't help it so excited intros on 19th one more week to make the nursery more homely


----------



## millie:)

Well got a yes at matching I'm cleaning like a demon we start intros on Friday am so looking forward to it but very very scared x


----------



## mummy2blossom

Yay! Massive   Millie

Intros will be every type of emotion you can feel and more-but it will be one of the most memorable times of your life!

Enjoy cleaning but remember to try and fit in some you time especially sleep!


----------



## Becky29forever

Congratulations Millie!   good luck for your intros! 

We've got MP tomorrow and all being well we get to meet little man tomorrow tea time for an hour & a half.   

Finished work tonight. So weird to think that this time tomorrow I will have met my son!!!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Fab news Millie  wooooop!

Becky how did it go?

We're a few days into baby being hme! He's absolutely amazing an so so good!!! X


----------



## tigerbabe

Congrats millie I'm now 5 days away from start of intros


----------



## littlepoppy86

Tiger fab news  yay x


----------



## Becky29forever

Littlepoppy-- It's been amazing & amazingly knackering!! We had our first visit yesterday then had 9-6 today. He is absolutely gorgeous, funny, bright, into everything & never stopped all day today so was shattered this evening. We are shattered too but very very happy, when I close my eyes all I can see is his beautiful smiling face.  

Tomorrow and Saturday it's 6am-6pm & were about 40 minutes away.   early starts!! Sunday is a shorter day to allow time for a goodbye tea for his fabulous foster Carer. She has been brilliant. 

For those of you about to begin, it's fantastic but be warned it is completely knackering, emotionally & physically. My advice is get yourselves some ready meals in & tell friends & family you will speak to them when you can. Normal life routine there simply is no time or energy for!

Off to bed


----------



## somedaysoon

Last day of work for me too- yippee! Can't quite believe it and so hard to take in that we'll be meeting our LO next week! So much to do beforehand. Does anyone know of any good deals on baby equipment? I'm totally confused about buggies/prams. What did you all go for in the end? I don't want a travel system as she'll outgrow it too quickly.


----------



## littlepoppy86

Becky sound like you're having fun  ditto the advice about meals,very important!!!

We're 4 days into our son living with us. It's been amazing having his gorgeous self living here  x


----------



## littlepoppy86

Oh pushchair...sola from mamas an papas!!


----------



## GERTIE179

Love our Sola - excellent all round


----------



## mummy2blossom

How's everyone doing? 

We're doing really well, had sw visits this week & all pleased with blossom also have our cic review next week. 

Just thought I'd share our day today, blossom has been home 11 days now and after talking to her sw (who was surprised we hadn't done this sooner) we introduced her to my mum and sister!  Not sure what you all may have thought about this part of bringing our lo's home but we decided to meet at a nearby park/nice walk area and feel it went really really well. We had blossom in the pram & didn't allow anyone else to hold/feed or change her. She was fantastic & wowed them both. We've been very impressed and grateful for family & friends understanding & patience.

Yay someday-no more work & all the very best for next week!  (Certainly agree with Becky about intros!)

Hope Friday went well Millie! & poppy wow times gone quick Dh and I said today although we're not doing loads ie going out the days just fly spending them doing the things we've wanted for so long! This is the best feeling ever!

Sorry if I've missed anyone but hope all is well x


----------



## somedaysoon

So pleased for you both, little poppy and mummy to blossom! It must be so exciting to finally have your little ones home. Hoping your days are filled with lots of lovely moments and blessings.

Becky, I'll be taking on board what you said about intros and getting a last few lie ins before they begin!

Congrats to Millie on your match!


----------



## Becky29forever

Well tomorrow is the last day of our introductions and although on the one hand they have been some of the longest hardest days the time has actually flown.

We've been incredibly fortunate to have the foster Carer we do, to say nothing of the loveliest natured little boy   

Today has been the best day so far for us. We haven't felt the total exhaustion & have had a lovely day together. 

If I have any other advice for you it's be kind to yourselves. My friend summed things up for me yesterday - her son is the same age as little man, she said I've had a whole year to get to know my son & you've had 4 days, don't worry if you get things wrong or if you feel overwhelmed at times because that's being a parent. I felt so much better after hearing that. It's such an artificial pressurised situation but here we are nearly at the end of it. Phew. One more 4.30 start for me ... Then at least the next time I get a 4.30 start I can stay in my pjs  

Good luck everyone  If you get time can how those who have had their little ones at home say how they've found things? 

P.s pushchair britax b agile. It collapses in one motion & folds into a fairly lightweight small size for putting into the car boot. Mothercare staff were incredibly helpful. I was looking at the city jogger but found it too heavy for me & they suggested this one & now I've tested it with little man I think it's great.


----------



## Hunibunni

Hi Becky glad it's all going well with the intros, you sound so happy!

Xx


----------



## millie:)

Well were two days into intros with our boy its so tiring but absolutely overwhelming and fab four days to go until home my god   
on the subject of prams we have a Phil and Ted dot mostly for out walking which we do a lot its so exciting can't believe were finally parents x


----------



## mummy2blossom

Hi becky!

Taking a moment to reply whilst blossom has her morning power nap!

First few days were similar to intros, just able to do night feed!  Feels great to be in own home & be able to not worry about getting out of pjs!  Not sure if ur a worrier but worry is something I am a pro at so first few days were such a worry (think I was grieving on blossoms behalf at leaving her home with FC). Something a sw said to us on fri has stuck with me, she said no new parent knows if something works until you try it & no one learns by getting things right all the time!

Blossom has had terrible teething pain which she has delt with ok although had couple of moments that were heartbreaking for hubby & I and I'll admit I shed some tears as I felt so helpless & knew she wasn't able to get the comfort she wanted (she's known FC since just few days old). Having said all that we did soothe her and she settled. We have totally embraced & thoroughly enjoyed the beginnings of parenthood (I know there maybe bumps in the road ahead) but we realise we are a secure team and work really well together. Yes we're tired (partly because I keep waking up to check monitor!) yes our house is a mess (but full of the mess we've dreamed of!) and yes we have daily discussions of baby poo & wind but it's sooo worth the hard times cos when u hear ur little one giggle, chatter or give u the biggest grin their little mouth can form it melts ur heart!

Adoption is the best decision we have made and blossom is the centre of our universe!

Sorry if I've babbled on just got bit carried away! 

Ps I don't think I've smiled or sung so much in my life blossom is the only person in the world to smile when I sing lol


----------



## somedaysoon

That's lovely, mummy2blossom. Your sw gave good advice. Like Blossom, our LO has been with her FC since birth, so I'm also really worried about how she'll react to never seeing her again.  What if she won't settle? Glad you're having fun singing and all the best with the teething!

Thanks for all the pram suggestions!


----------



## Wyxie

somedaysoon said:


> That's lovely, mummy2blossom. Your sw gave good advice. Like Blossom, our LO has been with her FC since birth, so I'm also really worried about how she'll react to never seeing her again.


I know it's really tough, because we had this with Bladelet, but our children _should_ miss their foster carer, and it should be hard to console them, and we should just stay and spend however long it takes to do that. Any child that could move from foster carers to adopters without feeling a hugely traumatic loss, almost certainly has severe attachment problems. Different children show this in different ways, but generally, night time is the hard one. By being there for your child, consoling them, and for the ones that are older showing them that it's OK to miss their foster carer, and that you understand how much they have lost and how hard it must be, you start to form your relationship with them, as the person who will always be there for them when they need someone.

It's lovely reading about everyone's introductions and how you're getting your children settled in.

Wishing you all the very best for your new families,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Becky29forever

Arrh mummy2blossom that's lovely   Little man's smile is just priceless too, totally melts our hearts so know exactly what you mean there. I also laughed at the singing bit. Little man gives such a cheeky grin when I sing.... DH just reaches for the earplugs.  

My house no longer resembles it's former self but that's just fine with me. It's the mess we've all dreamed of  

As for missing FC absolutely agree with Wyxie, I know our FC has done a phenomenal job. It should be recognised and appreciated as should the impact of her loss in his life. I know I will be certain to explain to him when he is older what a truly dedicated kind selfless lady she is & how much of a great start she gave him. On the first day when I saw how he looked at her I thought "wow if he can look at me that way I know I will have made it". 

That's what I am aiming for, fingers crossed.

Off to bed... It's the latest night I've had in ages


----------



## watakerfuffle

Lovely reading about all your introductions, brings back so many memories   On the adoption road to number 2 so I am really looking forward to getting to this magical stage again. 

Just to add, it doesn't have to be good bye forever with foster carer. My lo was 15 months on placement and was with his fc a year. We have kept in touch and meet up regularly and it has all been very positive for my son. I appreciate that doesn't work for everyone but it's something to consider.


----------



## mummy2blossom

I completely second all that has been said about FC, I can't explain how much we appreciate all she's done for blossom & only hope we can help her to understand what a wonderful thing FC did. (I hope blossom decides to find FC in future!). We plan to keep FC updated with progress & milestones through email and have a farewell visit from them at the end of next month. 

Wow number 2, good luck watakerfuffle!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Hey all!

Sorry can't do personals I'm on my mobile an I can't read who said what!!

Ladies currently on intros really hope they're doing well! Bring home day is amazing!

Wyx so true about them grieving their FC I really felt that last night an had to stop singing to him to try an soothe his pain as I was crying myself for him. This mixed with general teething has made a sad poppyseed...was in boots today an someone recommended bickipegs, without doing any research so hope ok got some an stopped the pulling at gums bless him!

I think we introduced him to family quite quickly, he's used to a hectic full load at FC so had my sis an her two kids round 3days after placement so he could have a play as their similar ages..we've then had various relatives round but are aware not to pick up an cuddle him...

Honestly this is so so emotional, in had a few moments today where I questioned everything but I love this boy an he's amazing. Every smile warms my heart. I worry I don't do enough for him an that I'm not enough and then I read this quote "you are enough, you have enough, you do enough"

So true...

Sending big hugs to all


----------



## babybiggles73

Woohoo. We got a unanimous YES at matching panel yesterday.  Intros now to start on the 2nd of June. So happy I could burst


----------



## littlepoppy86

Baby biggles amazing congrts!!


----------



## babybiggles73

Thanks littlepoppy ;-)


----------



## Zargus

Hi there everyone.  Been AWOL for a bit to-ing and fro-ing with intros with our boy, too exhausted to look at a pc at the end of the day lol.  So glad to hear it’s not just us who found intros tiring and emotional.  Ours have been drawn out a bit as our LO is 4 and has had a bit of a difficult time over his little life.  Met our boy on 2nd May and he’s finally moving in on Saturday and that is brought forward from the original plan because he is doing so well!  First sleepover tonight and he’s sound asleep upstairs now.  He was very excited to be able to sleep in his new bed but we did have to rearrange his furniture as he didn’t like being right under the window.  But other than that he went to bed very easily.  Despite his history he really is coping very well, but he was desperate for a mum and dad and he is just so excited to have a mum and dad, he’s telling anyone who will listen.  

I still don’t really feel like mum though, although having him at home today has helped with that.  The fc is lovely, she really is, but I can’t wait for intros to be over so we can get on being a family.

Wyxie, we know our LO will miss fc as she has had such a huge positive impact on his life.  At the moment he is so besotted with us being mum and dad, he doesn’t seem to have taken in that she won’t be around going forward and I am worried he will have a major meltdown when fc does disappear, although he actually seems to take in more than we think when we explain what is happening.  We plan to use Skype so he knows that although he doesn’t live with fc anymore, she isn’t gone forever.  Our LOs fc has fostered 27 kids and keeps in touch with 26 of them and is godmother to one of them.  That is a fantastic record in my book.

Becky29 – my house too looks so different.  My 4 year old, who I thought would come with practically nothing, has more toys than Argos and ToysRus put together!!  A lot of our ornaments are packed away in the loft, our lovely dining table has a pvc cover over it and there are toys everywhere but it is all worth it.  We can’t stop watching him on the monitor and he hasn’t moved all night!

Babybiggles – congrats. Welcome to the emotional world of intros!

Littlepoppy  “you are enough, you have enough, you do enough” – lovely quote.


----------



## somedaysoon

Just a quick reply as want to get well rested before intros start tomorrow!  

Thanks, Wyxie. I suppose I can only expect there to be some amount of grief from our LO as it is natural. I just think this will  be so hard. Can't wait to meet her though! 

Vetty, it must take some time getting used to being a mummy! Give yourself plenty of time and don't worry too much about how you think you should be feeling.  It's so lovely to hear about your LO and how he now has the mummy he has longed for.

Congratulations to Babybiggles! Not long till intros now.

A quick question- what did you all do at lunch time during intros? I'm worried this might be a bit awkward and don't want fc to have too much hassle. Did you go out for lunch,  bring lunch for everyone or have food there? Lol seems not right that I'm thinking about my stomach!


----------



## mummy2blossom

We felt the same someday, felt it wrong to ask!  At intro planning meeting we were told FC gets a hospitality allowance so she provided lunch and nibbles & drink (I'm guessing this is different per area) would ur sw be able to advise? Good luck


----------



## millie:)

My god we have never been so tired in all our lives haven't had time to be on ff hadn't had a bath for 2 days and stomach too churned to eat but intros are finally over and we bring cherub home today could burst fc have been beyond our dreams so kind and welcoming hope and prey we do as good a job as they have we are finally parents woo hoo good luck to all those just starting intros and a little bit of advice to those who are,  have plenty of meals made in advance or stock up on ready meals I wish I had in hindsight because at the end of the day we were to tired and too cook x all my love xxxxxx


----------



## mummy2blossom

Yay Millie!

All the very best today & enjoy the start of new family life together


----------



## littlepoppy86

Ah suc amazing stories on here!!

Lunchwise we were offered once an the other days we wernt around over lunch or we took LO out...the eating situation is very awkward!

X


----------



## Thyme17

Hello all! We are also now back home with LO. Intros done! We all managed to pick up a cold so the first week at home was super tiring yet with occasional wonderful moments.

Don't quite feel like mummy yet and I can see we have a way to go for bonds to form. But we are only one week in and LO is delightful, so must give it time! 

Re lunches, we meant to go out for lunch to give FC some space and did so the first day. But she kept offering and clearly had lunch plans with us so it felt more comfy to accept. We did get her a final day gift to thank her for all the hospitality though, and the good care of Little Thyme, of course!


----------



## Zargus

Intros are over for us as well and LO has moved in today   I have found it so very tiring as well.  Been a bit mixed, he was so eager to get in our car and then on the way home he said he was sad that he has left his FC.  We told him she is his friend and always will be and we promised visits.  We have a picture of them together in his room so he knows she hasn't abandoned him (he has been with 2 other FCs so has a few issues).  He's coping really well at the moment (he is currently laughing hysterically playing tug of war with a toy snake with the dog) but we know there are going to be some tough times over the next few weeks. I already feel like all I do is say no to him!  But we are beginning to bond I think.

FC was fantastic and we will keep in touch, but we did find it incredibly awkward at times, particularly the eating arrangements. Her son did most of the cooking, which wasn't that great if I am honest.  We ate out when we were able, but we felt we needed to eat with our LO when we were there at his mealtimes, which was very early for us, we are used to eating at 8pm!  I was anxious what with being in someone else's house, parenting an often difficult child with FC and her family watching (although usually from a distance) and my IBS flared right up so the last 2 weeks have been a bit difficult and I am relieved we are all home.

Right, I have a question that is probably going to make me sound really terrible now, but our LO has so much stuff, stuff from his first foster carer when he was a baby (he's now 4) that he doesn't play with but the FC said he was really attached to when he moved to her a year ago but I want to get rid of it.  How long is it before it is acceptable to take them to a charity shop?  A lot of it either doesn't work or is so old he is way too big for it.  I do feel bad for wanting to get rid of it but I also want to buy him new stuff and just don't have the room to keep it all.  Is it right to just keep it out of sight and see if he asks for it and if not then take to the tip/charity shop?

Sometime - hope intros are going well.


----------



## mummy2blossom

Hi vetty, glad your home and wish you all the best as you begin your new lives together. 

I'm not sure what to suggest about toys, our lo is a young baby so different situation but she came with a few toys, some from BM so we really want to keep them safe for her in the future. I've moved them so she can see them but intend on boxing them up over the next week if she doesn't pay them any attention. Could you talk to your lo and maybe suggest he keep a couple safe in a box (maybe he can choose the box) and then perhaps gradually move the rest out of his sight but don't get rid until it's been a while of him not asking for them. I do think its a nice idea to keep a few safe just so a) they're there if in the future he suddenly asks for them and b) so he has a 'momento' of his past?

Sorry if this isn't of any help just thought I'd try & help


----------



## millie:)

Exhaustion is an understatement but having a whale of a time little one is fab during day but wakes several times during the night he's simply beautiful x


----------



## Zargus

m2b, the trouble is a lot of the toys are large outdoor toys, so not easy to store away as keepsakes.  He has 2 scooters, 2 baby walkers, a very large electric car that no longer works, a massive slide (and DH said he didn't want a slide in the garden!) footballs, trucks, etc etc.  He came with 6 boxes of indoor toys, a lot of which have parts missing.  I too want some mementos of his past but it's knowing what to keep.  I think I shall just see what he plays with and what he asks for of what I have hidden away. I do have a memory box from each of his 3 FCs as well, along with photo albums and letters so I do have quite a lot of stuff to be able to show/give him later on.  I think I will need to keep some bath toys - he has about 30 rubber ducks and several smurfs, wind up toys and other bath stuff.  I've got all his art stuff which I will keep too.

One thing that did annoy me slightly, given his vast array of toys, was the FC was still buying him stuff during intros.  I know it saves us money but it has taken the shine off if you know what I mean.  We had plans to go and buy these things with LO and now we can't  

But we have him home and he seems happy and that is the most important thing.  I am sitting here listening to him with daddy and can't believe it.  I feel like I need to pinch myself to check I'm not dreaming!


----------



## mummy2blossom

Wow vetty that's an incredible amount! No wonder you want rid of it!
Hopefully lo doesn't miss any of it so you can soon have a clear out!


----------



## Zargus

Just had my first "angry mum" moment.  Neighbours (who we don't really know, they are foreign and not all of the family speak English) are having a party tonight.  Very loud chanting coming from their house.  We were having trouble with LO going to sleep since he only moved today to start with, then they cranked the music up, we could hear it on the monitor in his room!  He was saying he didn't like the noise, crying his eyes out and was shaking like a leaf.  I had to politely go and ask them to turn the music down whilst DH tried to pacify LO.  I'm not a confrontational person at all, but was ready if needed.  I was met with a drunk lad asking who I was in a confrontational manner, when I managed explain to his mother that I was from next door and had a very scared 4 year old boy trying to sleep they were apologetic and promptly turned the music down.  I'd have never have done that before being a mummy!  I'm liking the new me!!


----------



## mummy2blossom

Yay go you!  I think being a mum gives us a confidence we never knew we had, the thought of someone upsetting or hurting blossom fills me with boiling anger already lol. Hope lo settles back down ok xx


----------



## Becky29forever

Hi Vetty - well done you on the assertive mummy bit!   If you are still having problems or do later then contact your local council, their environmental health section should have a night noise team who can issue notices / get warrants to remove equipment if the party persists. 

In terms of the volume of stuff your LO has, how about taking photos of the items that you aren't keeping? That way in the future he knows the toys he has before he came to his forever home. I think it's a good plan to see what he asks for. 

I know what you mean about having too much stuff - our very kind friends gave us lots of preloved toys and FC gave us two plastic crates full, plus it has been Little Man's birthday this week so toys galore. SW said "do toys r us have any toys left?". Erm no probably not but it wasn't actually his mammy and daddy's doing!!! 

We are approaching the end of the first week of him being here. Unfortunately we have been struck with a virus that had floored me and DH. Antibiotics all round.  Not how we had planned to start his new life with us.   Poor soul. Plus he is teething.  

Can't wait to feel better & get out and about more having the fun we'd planned!!!  

To all those due to begin intros my advice is rest now, gets everything u need done done, get shopping in, take vitamins. Intros are physically and emotionally exhausting and that's when viruses attack.  

Millie - glad your little on is home now - enjoy


----------



## somedaysoon

Good for you, Vetty. You were just right! Good grief - what a lot of toys! I'm sure you would be forgiven for not keeping them all (if LO didn't notice! ).

Becky, take care and hope you are feeling better soon. It's a pity the virus hit you at this time. Hope you are  enjoying your LO being home.

We're still doing intros at present. Our little girl is gorgeous- lots of smiles and giggles and doesn't seem to be making strange. Off to bed now as have another full on, exciting day tomorrow!


----------



## littlepoppy86

Vetty go you!!! I understand the large amount of toys...do what you fee right, charity shop those items not used...I felt awful absolutely awful about putting most his cloths from foster carer in the potential charity shop pile :-/ I personally didn't like the clothes and we brought so many it was either wear original clothes an outgrows ours so new clothes are wasted or charity shops most of the originals. A few outfits are in the keepsake box!

Hope you're all gettin on well  we're two weeks in now and really settling into our routine! X


----------

